# Sugestões para o MeteoPT



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2007 às 12:08)

Queria aproveitar e deixar uma sugestão, no resumo de cada mês porque não aproveitarem os dados que os membros vão colocando ao longo do mês, e fazerem um gráfico a nível nacional e ilhas com as temperaturas máximas, mínimas e médias, dado que todas as regiões têm membros.


----------



## Zoelae (2 Jul 2007 às 22:16)

*Re: Sites sobre meteorologia*

Eu propunha um único tópico só para colocar as estações pessoais...para facilitar a consulta.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2007 às 21:36)

Olá
Gostaria de saber a V. opinião sobre a elaboração de um ranking sobre o clima na Europa. Assim, a partir dos dados fornecidos on line pelo WeatherOnline, elaborava diariamente a lista das 10 estações que tivessem registado a temperatura máxima mais elevada na Europa e atribuía pontos a cada uma das estações (1 para a estação em 10º; 2 para a estação em 9º; ....; 9 para a estação em 2º e 10 para a estação que tivesse registado o valor mais elevado em toda a Europa). Depois faria o sumatório acumulado diariamente. ISTO DARIA OS PICOS DE CALOR NO CONTINENTE EUROPEU.
Não tem interesse fazer o mesmo para a temperatura mínima, uma vez que esta ocorre sempre em áreas de montanha ou no extremo Norte do Continente; já para a precipitação também seria interessante ver esta evolução.
Aceito opiniões.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jul 2007 às 11:10)

*Re: Weather Europe Ranking*



Gerofil disse:


> Olá
> Gostaria de saber a V. opinião sobre a elaboração de um ranking sobre o clima na Europa. Assim, a partir dos dados fornecidos on line pelo WeatherOnline, elaborava diariamente a lista das 10 estações que tivessem registado a temperatura máxima mais elevada na Europa e atribuía pontos a cada uma das estações (1 para a estação em 10º; 2 para a estação em 9º; ....; 9 para a estação em 2º e 10 para a estação que tivesse registado o valor mais elevado em toda a Europa). Depois faria o sumatório acumulado diariamente. ISTO DARIA OS PICOS DE CALOR NO CONTINENTE EUROPEU.
> Não tem interesse fazer o mesmo para a temperatura mínima, uma vez que esta ocorre sempre em áreas de montanha ou no extremo Norte do Continente; já para a precipitação também seria interessante ver esta evolução.
> Aceito opiniões.



Eu concordo. No entanto podia -se também fazer o ranking nacional, com os dados postos aqui no forum por todos os membros. Aqui para Portugal e ilhas podia-se fazer com os valores da temperatura máxima e minima.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2007 às 12:42)

Olá pessoal,

Por vezes surgem sugestões em variados tópicos, mas que ficam dispersos e perdidos pelo forum, ou resurgindo mais tarde por outro membro da nossa comunidade. 

Criei este tópico para esse efeito.
Não é para dizer que elas venham a ser feitas, algumas podem ser muito trabalhosas e todos temos as nossas ocupadas vidas . Mas de qualquer forma, são sempre sugestões bem vindas e todas são analisadas.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2007 às 12:50)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá
> Gostaria de saber a V. opinião sobre a elaboração de um ranking sobre o clima na Europa. Assim, a partir dos dados fornecidos on line pelo WeatherOnline, elaborava diariamente a lista das 10 estações que tivessem registado a temperatura máxima mais elevada na Europa e atribuía pontos a cada uma das estações (1 para a estação em 10º; 2 para a estação em 9º; ....; 9 para a estação em 2º e 10 para a estação que tivesse registado o valor mais elevado em toda a Europa). Depois faria o sumatório acumulado diariamente. ISTO DARIA OS PICOS DE CALOR NO CONTINENTE EUROPEU.
> Não tem interesse fazer o mesmo para a temperatura mínima, uma vez que esta ocorre sempre em áreas de montanha ou no extremo Norte do Continente; já para a precipitação também seria interessante ver esta evolução.
> Aceito opiniões.



Penso que um esquema de pontos desse género, e com apenas 10 estações, daria resultados estranhos sem grande significado ao fim de alguns meses. Penso eu...

Mas porque é que não exprimentas fazer tu isso por exemplo numa folha de cálculo Excel durante algum tempo para testar, para ver o que sairia daí ? Até podes ter a folha no teu blogue e ires actualizando, e nós poderemos ir acedendo aos resultados através dum simples download.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2007 às 16:29)

Vou fazer isso mesmo: será inicialmente uma fase de teste que vai precisar de dados recolhidos ao longo de alguns meses. Farei a publicação desse trabalho num dos meus blogs. 



Vince disse:


> Penso que um esquema de pontos desse género, e com apenas 10 estações, daria resultados estranhos sem grande significado ao fim de alguns meses. Penso eu...
> 
> Mas porque é que não exprimentas fazer tu isso por exemplo numa folha de cálculo Excel durante algum tempo para testar, para ver o que sairia daí ? Até podes ter a folha no teu blogue e ires actualizando, e nós poderemos ir acedendo aos resultados através dum simples download.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2007 às 00:36)

Já por várias vezes o I.M. alertou para o facto de nem sempre se dar a devida importância às condições meteorológicas marítimas. Concerteza estão ainda na memória as tragédias ocorridas ao largo de Portugal Continental no passado Inverno.
Deixo aqui uma sugestão de os moderadores do Meteopt criarem um Fórum destinada a temas marítimas, ainda para mais numa época de férias para muitos portugueses que aproveitam para ir à praia.
E tudo indica que se aproximam dias de forte ondulação ao longo do Litoral Oeste de Portugal Continental ...


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2007 às 00:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Já por várias vezes o I.M. alertou para o facto de nem sempre se dar a devida importância às condições meteorológicas marítimas. Concerteza estão ainda na memória as tragédias ocorridas ao largo de Portugal Continental no passado Inverno.
> Deixo aqui uma sugestão de os moderadores do Meteopt criarem um Fórum destinada a temas marítimas, ainda para mais numa época de férias para muitos portugueses que aproveitam para ir à praia.
> E tudo indica que se aproximam dias de forte ondulação ao longo do Litoral Oeste de Portugal Continental ...



Dada a pouca actividade que tal tópico teria penso que será melhor usar o Tópico de Previsões e Alertas. Nesse tópico podemos colocar as previsões marítimas e eventuais alertas.


----------



## GranNevada (26 Dez 2007 às 19:58)

Mudando de assunto , aqui fica uma sugestão :
últimamente , e ainda bem , temos vindo a assistir ao registo de bastantes novos membros . Lamentávelmente , são poucos os que preenchem na totalidade os vários campos , sendo que , evidentemente , estão no direito de apenas facultarem a informação que achem relevante .
No entanto , há um campo que eu acho dever ser OBRIGATÓRIO - a localização ! É muito chato estar a ler "aqui chove" , ou "aqui troveja" e não se fazer a mínima ideia de onde está a ocorrer esse meteoro .
Assim , proponho : tornar OBRIGATÓRIO que cada membro ponha a sua localização , seja novo membro ou membro já registado .
Cumprimentos e muita neve


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2007 às 22:36)

GranNevada disse:


> Mudando de assunto , aqui fica uma sugestão :
> últimamente , e ainda bem , temos vindo a assistir ao registo de bastantes novos membros . Lamentávelmente , são poucos os que preenchem na totalidade os vários campos , sendo que , evidentemente , estão no direito de apenas facultarem a informação que achem relevante .
> No entanto , há um campo que eu acho dever ser OBRIGATÓRIO - a localização ! É muito chato estar a ler "aqui chove" , ou "aqui troveja" e não se fazer a mínima ideia de onde está a ocorrer esse meteoro .
> Assim , proponho : tornar OBRIGATÓRIO que cada membro ponha a sua localização , seja novo membro ou membro já registado .
> Cumprimentos e muita neve





Óptima ideia 

Já está activa.


----------



## rijo (27 Dez 2007 às 00:33)

1º http://www.meteopt.com/sendmessage.php ver o que se passa com esta página porque enviei uma sugestão para aqui e a resposta que tive é que o mail não existia 

Depois aplicar rss feeds em todos os tópicos se for possível


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Dez 2007 às 15:16)

Olá a todos:

Apesar de estar aqui á tão pouco tempo, gostaria de deixar uma sugestão:
Não seria de pensar abrir um separador, cujo tema fosse *Mercado*,
onde, naturalmente se pudesse trocar/vender artigos de meteorologia, entre os membros?

Um abraço


----------



## ACalado (27 Dez 2007 às 15:20)

henriquesillva disse:


> Olá a todos:
> 
> Apesar de estar aqui á tão pouco tempo, gostaria de deixar uma sugestão:
> Não seria de pensar abrir um separador, cujo tema fosse *Mercado*,
> ...



pois também já tinha dado essa ideia e volto a reitora-la acho que seria uma boa ideia mas os administradores é que terao de decidir


----------



## Minho (27 Dez 2007 às 16:23)

Obrigado pelas sugestões.
Estamos a regista-las para as avaliarmos.


----------



## rijo (28 Dez 2007 às 19:32)

Minho disse:


> Obrigado pelas sugestões.
> Estamos a regista-las para as avaliarmos.



Obrigado por adicionarem as rss feeds.
Cumprimentos


----------



## PedroNGV (29 Dez 2007 às 22:55)

Boa noite!

A minha sugestão vem no seguimento de alguns pedidos feitos de forma dispersa no fórum, para a criação de uma secção de *Formação*, onde os colegas mais experientes poderiam ensinar a interpretar modelos, imagens de satélite, etc., e também fazer um glossário com os termos mais comuns dos meandros da meteorologia e que nem todos dominamos por completo! 

O que acham? Penso que seria uma forma de enriquecer ainda mais este grande fórum! 

Um abraço!


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2007 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,

As reformulações relativas à estrutura do fórum estão em estudo. Contamos brevemente apresentar uma nova estrutura do fórum mais adequada às necessidades que entretanto foram surgindo. 

Obrigado pelas vossas sugestões.



.


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2008 às 15:52)

Olá Pessoal!

Então este mês (Fevereiro) não temos nenhuma votação?

Já que o mês não quer trazer temperaturas minimas muito baixas, então votemos nas máximas do mês!
Ou nas duas!


----------



## iceworld (8 Fev 2008 às 16:01)

AnDré disse:


> Olá Pessoal!
> 
> Então este mês (Fevereiro) não temos nenhuma votação?
> 
> ...




Concordo com votações mensais das máximas e mínimas de cada mês. 
Depois cada membro que acerte fica com 1 ponto pela mínima e 2 pela máxima para no fim do ano avaliarmos quem tem mais noção (ou sorte). Por outro lado evitava-mos um pouco os palpites mais descabidos!!


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2008 às 17:32)

Pois foi esquecida. Se calhar é por isso que tem estado este tempo primaveril.

Alguém faz ideia de como estamos de temperaturas mínima e máxima desde mês a nível nacional até ao momento ?


----------



## AnDré (29 Fev 2008 às 21:17)

Bem, o mês de Fevereiro está nas suas horas finais, e Março promete 31 dias sempre a crescer em Luz!
Ainda na onda das votações, venho propor mais uma vez que se façam. Gostei de se ter feito também uma votação em torno da precipitação acumulada. 

E venho sugerir que se repitam as iniciativas mas de uma forma ligeiramente diferente. Por acaso não é possivel colocar-se as 3 votações num mesmo tópico? Assim condensavam-se os votos por meses. Do tipo: "Mês de Março - Votações" e aí poderiamos votar na Tmáx, Tmin e precipitação acumulada. É mais por uma questão de organização:

E já agora, acho que as votações deveriam ser feitas antes do mês e não a longo do mês em questão. Por exemplo, começar nos ultimos 5 dias do mês decorrente para o mês seguinte, e as votações encerrariam com o entrar do mês em voto.  Acho que era mais justo.


----------



## MSantos (29 Fev 2008 às 23:57)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, o mês de Fevereiro está nas suas horas finais, e Março promete 31 dias sempre a crescer em Luz!
> Ainda na onda das votações, venho propor mais uma vez que se façam. Gostei de se ter feito também uma votação em torno da precipitação acumulada.
> 
> E venho sugerir que se repitam as iniciativas mas de uma forma ligeiramente diferente. Por acaso não é possivel colocar-se as 3 votações num mesmo tópico? Assim condensavam-se os votos por meses. Do tipo: "Mês de Março - Votações" e aí poderiamos votar na Tmáx, Tmin e precipitação acumulada. É mais por uma questão de organização:
> ...



Boas ideias


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2008 às 00:22)

Povo do meteopt, temos 700 e tal registos mas só 59 entradas no nosso mapa do google... 

Moçes (e moças taméin) amandem-se pró mapa! Queremes ver onde este forum já consegue chegar!


----------



## Minho (1 Mar 2008 às 15:33)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, o mês de Fevereiro está nas suas horas finais, e Março promete 31 dias sempre a crescer em Luz!
> Ainda na onda das votações, venho propor mais uma vez que se façam. Gostei de se ter feito também uma votação em torno da precipitação acumulada.
> 
> E venho sugerir que se repitam as iniciativas mas de uma forma ligeiramente diferente. Por acaso não é possivel colocar-se as 3 votações num mesmo tópico? Assim condensavam-se os votos por meses. Do tipo: "Mês de Março - Votações" e aí poderiamos votar na Tmáx, Tmin e precipitação acumulada. É mais por uma questão de organização:



Infelizmente tal não é possível. A plataforma em que assenta o fórum não permite mais de uma votação por tópico. Vamos reportar ao suporte a possibilidade numa próxima versão que tal seja possível.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2008 às 17:39)

Não sei o que acham de colocar um tópico/destaque ou outra coisa do género para a fotografia do mês... Aqui o povo manda as fotos, faz-se uma votação e coloca-se em destaque na página de abertura do fórum! O que acham? Aliás já aqui existem fotos bem boas sobre os episódios de mau tempo do mês de fevereiro...


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2008 às 19:24)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei o que acham de colocar um tópico/destaque ou outra coisa do género para a fotografia do mês... Aqui o povo manda as fotos, faz-se uma votação e coloca-se em destaque na página de abertura do fórum! O que acham? Aliás já aqui existem fotos bem boas sobre os episódios de mau tempo do mês de fevereiro...



Gosto da ideia!
Seria como que uma espécie de memória, para mais tarde recordar
O pessoal olharia para a foto "x" no mês "y", e era inevitável que não se pensasse no tal fenómeno que havia sucedido. 
Para mim, um grande exmplo disso seria, por exemplo, esta foto do *Nuno*:


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mar 2008 às 17:36)

Boa ideia


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2008 às 16:54)

Sugestões:

-Possibilidade de carregar imagens a partir do blogger 
-Resolução do problema que está a impedir o carregamento dos vídeos do d ailymotion


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2008 às 18:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Sugestões:
> 
> -Possibilidade de carregar imagens a partir do blogger
> -Resolução do problema que está a impedir o carregamento dos vídeos do d ailymotion



O Dailymotion estamos à espera de uma nova versão do módulo do forum pois o Dailymotion fez alterações do lado deles que se incompatilizaram com o módulo existente, talvez esteja para breve.

O Blogger é mesmo assim, é uma protecção meio aleatória do próprio Blogger, precisamente para impedir que se faça hotlinking, ou seja, não querem que se inclua imagens alojados no blogger noutros locais. Por norma nunca se deve fazer hotlinking pois é uma "parasitagem" dos recursos de outro servidor, pelo que se deve sempre recorrer aos sites do costume que oferecem alojamento de imagens.


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2008 às 01:47)

Vince disse:


> Agora que já todos libertaram a tensão acumulada e como esta tensão parece que tende a libertar-se cada vez mais regularidade, informo que estavam a ser preparadas medidas para evitar no futuro estas situações.
> 
> Em breve este tópico de previsões terá regras bem definidas. Na «Andrea» foi feito o ensaio disso mesmo na sequência de outras discussões e queixas, e ficámos satisfeitos com o resultado durante esses dias.
> 
> ...



Hey pessoal! 

Achei por bem dar a minha opinião aqui, para não estar a falar de algo que nada tem a ver com previsões meteorológicas.
Expressões como: "a culpa é do CO2", "o verão isto, o inverno aquilo", etc, etc, são comentários, a meu ver que são usados de uma forma demasiado corrente. É verdade que isto é um fórum de meteorologia, onde eu próprio que escrevo agora, sou um mero leigo como tantos outros. Também é verdade que a época da ditadura já acabou há muito tempo e somos livres de pensar e escrever, mas isso não nos impede que pensemos antes de dizer ou escrever. É óbvio que muitos de nós acabam por interpretar o que é dito na brincadeira, e às vezes até serve para descontrair, mas também percebo que bater sempre na mesma tecla acabe por cansar. 
E volto a apelar, como já o fiz à tarde no seguimento, que devemos ter em conta que os visitantes do fórum, (e relembro que já chegámos a ter mais de 200 visitantes on-line ao mesmo tempo), como não conhecem o perfil de escrita de cada membro, podem interpretar o que é dito de uma forma errada.

Daí subscrever inteiramente esta frase: *"Todos são livres de dar as suas opiniões, mas por favor, fundamentem-nas."* Tanto para o calor, como para o frio, como para o CO2, ou o que quer que seja. 
É claro, "agora cada pessoa que escreve alguma coisa tem de justificar". Não, não é isso. Mas hà palavras, que só ganham valor com uma justificação. Se não, não passam disso mesmo: palavras soltas. Que podem às vezes gerar a confusão.

*"Que tempo faz"*
Ora aí está uma óptima ideia, e desde já peço aos administradores/moderadores do fórum para levarem isto em frente o mais depressa possivel. Perguntas como: "Vais chover esta noite aqui?"; "Vai dar trovoada?"; "Amanhã vai nevar?", surgiram aos pontapés neste seguimento especial da "andrea", e até comentei com alguns elementos, o facto dessas perguntas caírem assim do ar no meio da agitação que foram estes dias. Perguntas que na maioria ficaram por responder. Não por má vontade nossa, mas porque quando as viamos, já estavam umas quantas páginas lá atrás, e já não fazia sentido nenhum responder no momento em que as viamos.

Quanto à tempestade num copo de água, acho que muitas vezes é preciso haver discussão, para que as ideias surjam. E se daí se tirarem boas ideias e novas regras, então, ainda bem que houve a tempestade no copo de água. Mas que não passe do copo de água.
Que não nos contenhamos em postar, mas também que postemos com racionalidade!

Como já o disse muitas vezes, apesar de estar há pouco tempo neste mundo meteorológico, sinto-me completamente em casa, e integrado. E isso devo-o, não à chuva ou ao sol, não ao frio ou ao calor, mas a todos os membros.


----------



## rbsmr (12 Abr 2008 às 16:03)

AnDré disse:


> Hey pessoal!
> 
> *"Que tempo faz"*
> Ora aí está uma óptima ideia, e desde já peço aos administradores/moderadores do fórum para levarem isto em frente o mais depressa possivel. Perguntas como: "Vais chover esta noite aqui?"; "Vai dar trovoada?"; "Amanhã vai nevar?", surgiram aos pontapés neste seguimento especial da "andrea", e até comentei com alguns elementos, o facto dessas perguntas caírem assim do ar no meio da agitação que foram estes dias. Perguntas que na maioria ficaram por responder. Não por má vontade nossa, mas porque quando as viamos, já estavam umas quantas páginas lá atrás, e já não fazia sentido nenhum responder no momento em que as viamos.



Concordo com tudo anteriormente dito excepto este pequeno excerto que cito, acima!

Criar "que tempo faz" é criar a 2ª divisão ou a liga dos pequeninos, usando a linguagem futebolística, levando à exclusão e afastamento "dos mais leigos (como eu) dos mais entendidos". Os mais "verdes" nisto ficaram simplesmente a olhar para o que dizem os mais experientes sem que a "verdadeira ciência" lhe seja explicada! Isto porque os mais experientes utilizaram uma linguagem não perceptível para os leigos. Se é verdade que o forum deve ser orientado para conter uma linguagem o mais científico possível ao mesmo tempo desvirtua-o (na minha humilde opinião). A não ser que esteja equivocado acerca dos objectivos do forum?! Pensava que se destinava a (info)formar o público leigo sobre os temas da meteorologia. Assim, tendo em conta os factos recentes, talvez tenha-me enganado.

Quanto aos comentários despropositados os únicos que considero como tal foram algumas tentativas de insulto (que não posso queixar-me de ter sido vítima). Gracejar um pouco nunca faz mal a ninguém, mesmo que provoque um bocadinho de ruído na discussão do tema do forum... 
Quem se sente lesado por esses gracejos tem uma solução simples: ignorar, como podem fazer com esta mensagem.

Particularmente, senti-me um pouco atingido com a ideia de criação da 2ª divisão do forum! Mas quem sou eu??? Estou aqui à pouco tempo...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2008 às 16:12)

rbsmr disse:


> Concordo com tudo anteriormente dito excepto este pequeno excerto que cito, acima!
> 
> Criar "que tempo faz" é criar a 2ª divisão ou a liga dos pequeninos, usando a linguagem futebolística, levando à exclusão e afastamento "dos mais leigos (como eu) dos mais entendidos". Os mais "verdes" nisto ficaram simplesmente a olhar para o que dizem os mais experientes sem que a "verdadeira ciência" lhe seja explicada! Isto porque os mais experientes utilizaram uma linguagem não perceptível para os leigos. Se é verdade que o forum deve ser orientado para conter uma linguagem o mais científico possível ao mesmo tempo desvirtua-o (na minha humilde opinião). A não ser que esteja equivocado acerca dos objectivos do forum?! Pensava que se destinava a (info)formar o público leigo sobre os temas da meteorologia. Assim, tendo em conta os factos recentes, talvez tenha-me enganado.
> 
> ...



Concordo plenamente  alias formalizar demasiado o forum com regras acabara por dar mau resultado.


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2008 às 16:39)

rbsmr disse:


> Criar "que tempo faz" é criar a 2ª divisão ou a liga dos pequeninos, usando a linguagem futebolística, levando à exclusão e afastamento "dos mais leigos (como eu) dos mais entendidos". Os mais "verdes" nisto ficaram simplesmente a olhar para o que dizem os mais experientes sem que a "verdadeira ciência" lhe seja explicada! Isto porque os mais experientes utilizaram uma linguagem não perceptível para os leigos. Se é verdade que o forum deve ser orientado para conter uma linguagem o mais científico possível ao mesmo tempo desvirtua-o (na minha humilde opinião). A não ser que esteja equivocado acerca dos objectivos do forum?! Pensava que se destinava a (info)formar o público leigo sobre os temas da meteorologia. Assim, tendo em conta os factos recentes, talvez tenha-me enganado.



Criar uma 2ª divisão? Nada disso. Penso que não se trata de sermos mais ou menos leigos. Trata-se sim, de responder às questões que são colocadas, que por serem feitas no meio da confusão, acabam por não ser respondidas. 
Por exemplo, no tópico do seguimento da "Andrea", foram escritas 1174 posts entre os dias 4 e 10 de Abril. Foram 79 páginas em 7 dias. Houveram perguntas de previsões localizadas que ficaram por responder. Como por exemplo esta:



Brunomc disse:


> Alguem tem previsões pa esta noite??



Ou esta:


mauro miranda disse:


> alguem me sabe dizer se ha hipótese de virem cumulonimbus??
> agradecia imenso a resposta
> obrigado



Da mesma forma que em antigos seguimentos ou previsões e alertas, surgem perguntas do tipo: Como vai estar o tempo no fim-de-semana, ou se vai nevar no lugar "x" ou "y". Que caiem muitas vezes fora do tema dos posts em que são colocadas.

Penso que o objectivo seja melhor clarificar todos os membros e visitantes, e não separa-los em divisões. Pelo menos foi isso que eu percebi, e é isso que eu apoio. É uma questão de organização.
Penso eu que seja isso


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2008 às 16:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Concordo plenamente  alias formalizar demasiado o forum com regras acabara por dar mau resultado.



Em relação às regras, e ao lê-las, não interpreto que hajam novas regras.
Reparem no nome do tópico:
*"Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Abril 2008"*
O que é que qualquer pessoa que leia este tópico espera encontrar?

É a isso que temos de procurar responder
Eu pessoalmente gosto dos 8 posts que se seguiram ao post das Regras que a Administração afixou.
São 8 posts com uma óptima sintese de informação/previsão, e de fácil interpretação para qualquer leigo, porque eu também me incluo nesse leque de leigos
E mais, de todas as páginas de previsão e alertas, penso que a página 11 é mesmo a que melhor qualidade apresenta. E não vejo nela qualquer censura ou regra imposta, mas o respeitar do nome do tópico


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2008 às 17:51)

rbsmr disse:


> Concordo com tudo anteriormente dito excepto este pequeno excerto que cito, acima!
> 
> Criar "que tempo faz" é criar a 2ª divisão ou a liga dos pequeninos, usando a linguagem futebolística, levando à exclusão e afastamento "dos mais leigos (como eu) dos mais entendidos". Os mais "verdes" nisto ficaram simplesmente a olhar para o que dizem os mais experientes sem que a "verdadeira ciência" lhe seja explicada! Isto porque os mais experientes utilizaram uma linguagem não perceptível para os leigos. Se é verdade que o forum deve ser orientado para conter uma linguagem o mais científico possível ao mesmo tempo desvirtua-o (na minha humilde opinião). A não ser que esteja equivocado acerca dos objectivos do forum?! Pensava que se destinava a (info)formar o público leigo sobre os temas da meteorologia. Assim, tendo em conta os factos recentes, talvez tenha-me enganado.
> 
> ...



Estás realmente enganado, 

1) No tópico das previsões tudo o que está a ser feito é precisamente o contrário da ideia com que ficaste. Obter mais informação e mais credivel, e quem a leia possa também aprender. Se alguem diz que vai chover a potes para a semana ou que vai fazer calor daqui a duas e nada mais diz a não ser umas graçolas, quem está a ler e quer aprender ficou exactamente na mesma, a olhar para um qualquer boneco que não entende. 

Se pelo contrário quem disser a mesma coisa e fundamenta o que diz, quem leia já aprende alguma coisa e até já tem qualquer coisa para avaliar ele próprio da validade da informação. Fundamentar é a única forma de transmitir informação e conhecimento neste tópico, e é a única forma ao alcance de quem recebe essa informação poder avaliar minimamente a credibilidade do que lhe estão a transmitir. Quem quer aprender só tem a ganhar com post's mais explicativos e ricos de contéudo. É preferível perder o tempo com um bom post do que perder tempo a ler 5 post's vazios de contéudo. 

Numa comunidade como esta é fundamental a transmissão de conhecimento. São os novos utilizadores que hoje aprendem que vão ensinar e fazer as análises de amanhã, porque o forum vai crescendo cada vez mais e o conhecimento dos utilizadores tem que crescer em simultaneo para suportar o crescimento crescente de utilizadores e da procura de informação. 


2) O tópico "Que tempo fará... ?'" é para quem não quer nada disso, não está aqui para aprender, nem nos seus piores pesadelos pensaria em aprender meteorologia, quer apenas saber se está neve em Andorra, se há um furacão em rota com a Lua de Mel, etc. Está-se nas tintas para a posição do Anticiclone só quer saber se chove ou não no baptizado e a posição do fotógrafo na Igreja. É uma filosofia diferente do tópico das previsões. E obviamente que isto não se destina aoas utilizadores que estão no forum com objectivos bem mais abrangentes.


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2008 às 18:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Concordo plenamente  alias formalizar demasiado o forum com regras acabara por dar mau resultado.



A sociedade tem regras e o forum à medida que cresce está mais do que comprovado que também as tem que ter. E as regras são elementares. Pedir que se fundamente algo que se afirma não é propriamente pedir a alguém que faça o pino no topo da Torre Eiffel. 
E não confundas censura com regras, é um erro muito básico e insulta a memória de quem passou pela censura. Eu por exemplo posso andar nu em minha casa mas não posso andar nu na rua. A sociedade tem que ter regras de contrário seria uma anarquia.


----------



## rbsmr (12 Abr 2008 às 18:39)

Vince disse:


> A sociedade tem regras e o forum à medida que cresce está mais do que comprovado que também as tem que ter. E as regras são elementares. Pedir que se fundamente algo que se afirma não é propriamente pedir a alguém que faça o pino no topo da Torre Eiffel.
> E não confundas censura com regras, é um erro muito básico e insulta a memória de quem passou pela censura. Eu por exemplo posso andar nu em minha casa mas não posso andar nu na rua. A sociedade tem que ter regras de contrário seria uma anarquia.



Concordo! 



> Estás realmente enganado,(...).



E esclarecido! Tinha-me ficado com uma ideia diferente ao ler o post de ontem (onde entretanto foram inseridas as regras) e as regras hoje publicadas.


----------



## StormFairy (13 Abr 2008 às 00:59)

Boas... 
Gostaria apenas de comentar estas observações...

Tiveste aqui 2 afirmações que acabam por fundamentar os sentimentos que o *rbsmr* expôs no post dele. Que em parte compreendo e aceito.



AnDré disse:


> o e somos livres de pensar e escrever, mas isso não nos impede que pensemos antes de dizer ou escrever.
> *"Que tempo faz"* Ora aí está uma óptima ideia, e desde já peço aos administradores/moderadores do fórum para levarem isto em frente o mais depressa possivel.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2008 às 01:45)

StormFairy disse:


> Boas...
> Gostaria apenas de comentar estas observações...
> 
> Tiveste aqui 2 afirmações que acabam por fundamentar os sentimentos que o *rbsmr* expôs no post dele. Que em parte compreendo e aceito.





> "Que tempo faz" Ora aí está uma óptima ideia, e desde já peço aos administradores/moderadores do fórum para levarem isto em frente o mais depressa possivel.
> 
> 
> Põe-te no lugar de leigo recém chegado... dás aqui a ideia de cada macaco no seu galho... já pensaste nisso ?



oh, mas não era no sentido de separar membros. Falei no sentido desta frase: _"para separar também um pouco as análises e previsões mais completas das meras perguntas e respostas se vai nevar em Andorra ou fazer sol em Lagos." _e por isso transcrevi o texto. Foi isto que eu apoie. Não percebo bem onde me expliquei mal, mas se o fiz, peço desculpa por isso. 



> Perguntas como: "Vais chover esta noite aqui?"; "Vai dar trovoada?"; "Amanhã vai nevar?", surgiram aos pontapés neste seguimento especial da "andrea", e
> 
> até comentei com alguns elementos, o facto dessas perguntas caírem assim do ar no meio da agitação que foram estes dias. Perguntas que na maioria ficaram por responder. Não por má vontade nossa, mas porque quando as viamos, já estavam umas quantas páginas lá atrás, e já não fazia sentido nenhum responder no momento em que as viamos.
> 
> Fazia sempre sentido André, porque 3 ou 4 páginas atrás podiam significar 20 ou 30 minutos atrás. Havia muita gente interessada e a gostar do envolvimento, é perfeitamente natural, agora pergunto, se 3 ou 4 páginas atrás para ti, já não faz sentido responder, será que fará sentido responder noutro tópico??



Repara *StormFairy*, se fazia sentido responder, porque é que ninguém respondeu? Se calhar, e falo por mim, porque só me dei conta dessas perguntas muito mais tarde que os 30 minutos, numa altura que estava a reler tudo para trás. Da mesma forma que acredito que ninguém tenha respondido porque assim não o viu.
Ao haver um unico tópico dedicado a essas perguntas, certamente elas não se perderão no meio da confusão. E acredito que todos nós as possamos esclarecer em tempo real, visto que o fórum está sempre com membros on-line.


----------



## StormFairy (13 Abr 2008 às 02:17)

AnDré disse:


> Não percebo bem onde me expliquei mal, mas se o fiz, peço desculpa por isso.



Ora essa André estamos só a trocar opiniões  não precisas pedir desculpas de nada. Como diriam os meus rebentos "* Tásse bem ...Na boa! "*


----------



## psm (13 Abr 2008 às 10:02)

Eu como sou novo neste forum no qual é muito melhor que outros foruns onde andei pesquisar,no tema onde houve polémica tenho que vos dizer que é o unico topico onde tem que haver racionalidade,isto não é diferenciar entre os que sabem mais dos que não sabem.


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2008 às 10:00)

psm disse:


> Eu como sou novo neste forum no qual é muito melhor que outros foruns onde andei pesquisar,no tema onde houve polémica tenho que vos dizer que é o unico topico onde tem que haver racionalidade,isto não é diferenciar entre os que sabem mais dos que não sabem.



Ora aí está uma ideia que eu defendo... a colocação de algumas regras necessárias não deve servir de exclusão à participação nem à diferenciação de conhecimentos! 
Apenas digo que pessoas que não têm grandes conhecimentos, sendo apenas meros interessados da meteorologia já colocaram posts e informação de grande valor em termos de previsão e alertas. Por outro lado mesmo muitas vezes não tendo acesso a toda a informação disponível brindam este forum com previsões e opiniões fundamentadas que vem enriquecer o debate em geral!

Quanto à discussão em geral acho que o sistema depressionário "Andrea" veio mostrar aquilo que vai bem e que vai menos bem neste forum como se calhar ainda não se tinha visto antes! Acho que é altura de reflectir e mudar um pouco. E a mudança passa por todos nós! Sendo autocritico, acho que num ou noutro post devia ter dito isto ou tirado aquilo, se calhar nao agi da melhor maneira neste ou naquele dia, assim como de manhã posso acordar bem ou mal disposto. Tento não transparecer isso aqui mas todos nós temos dias sim e dias não...

Como disse muito mais que regras (que também são necessárias) entendo que a mudança para melhor deste fórum passa por todos nós! Com seriedade mas também com boa disposição e uma certa "irreverência" que se for controlada e bem educada é, a meu ver, uma mais valia para esta comunidade! O MeteoPT sobreviveu, cresceu e é uma mais valia a nível Nacional, motivo de orgulho e de responsabilidade para todos nós! Façamos com que ainda nos possamos orgulhar mais no futuro!

Um grande bem haja!


----------



## Paulo H (14 Abr 2008 às 10:23)

Propunha um jogo:

Partiamos de uma dada estação meteorológica de referência a definir, para calcularmos a diferença de temperatura máxima e mínima do dia seguinte. Eu sugeria Faro, situado quase ao nível do mar, no extremo Sul de Portugal.

O objectivo seria basearmo-nos numa fórmula para calcularmos a temperatura máxima e a temperatura mínima da nossa terra.


Para não complicar muito de início e trabalharmos todos em conjunto, seria dada uma estação meteorológica de referência
como ponto de partida, e outra estação meteorológica para prevermos a diferença de temperatura no dia seguinte em relação
à outra estação. Não se trata de fazer apostas, ou lançar dados, pois teriamos de justificar com a fórmula que usamos para
calcular! E aí é que está o engraçado da questão, encontrar entre todos a melhor fórmula com as melhores ponderações. Este
evento poderia durar uma semana ou 2 e não apenas 1 dia. Reparem o INM prevê temperaturas com base em modelos e fenómenos 
locais, não lança dados! Porque não fazê-lo nós, aliando diversão, pedagogia e a participação de todos num evento nosso?


A fórmula teria várias parcelas (variáveis), a discutir por agora. O peso ou valor de cada variável, ficaria ao critério de cada um. O objectivo do jogo seria cada um conseguir a melhor previsão, com o tempo aperfeiçoariamos o peso a dar a cada variável segundo as circunstâncias. 

Era divertido por exemplo, saber que direcção e força do vento na estação meteorológica poderia mais expo-la ou inibi-la de possíveis microclimas locais, do efeito de estufa urbano, do efeito Fohen, da própria interioridade ou proximidade do mar.

Seria divertido e construtivo magicar que fórmula encontrar para obter a diferença de temperatura correcta da nossa terra relativamente à estação de referência (digamos que Faro).

T Local (ºC) = T Faro (Real ºC) + dT Local (ºC)

dT Local (ºC) = dT(Altitude) + dT(Posição das Isolinhas a 1000mb ou a 500mb com 60m de intervalo) + dT(Efeito Fohen) + dT(Efeito Cidade) + dT(Direcção do Vento e força do vento) + dT(Interioridade, continentalidade) + dT(Humidade Relativa) + dT(insolação diária) + dT(Microclima local) + dT(Inversão Térmica) + dT(...)

Ou seja é como que um modelo criado por cada um de nós, eu já tentei fazê-lo e devo dizer que não é fácil, existem dias onde se erra por décimas, e outros dias onde a diferença chega a ser >2ºC. Mas o mais interessante nem é quando se acerta, mas sim tentar saber porque razão o desvio é maior do que o habitual. 

Se o INM prevê temperaturas, porque não o fazemos nós pedagogicamente?

Apenas sugeri estas variáveis da equação, obviamente poderiamos simplificar a equação sugerindo as variáveis mais importantes.


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Abr 2008 às 15:30)

Problemas de crescimento... muitos registos, muita gente a escrever e a dar opiniões, 3 ou 4 dias de tempo instável e facilmente se acumulam páginas e páginas de comentários dos mais variados tipos. 
 Segregar/censurar não me parece boa ideia. Apelar ao bom senso de quem escreve é mais correcto. Não há necessidade de por "dá cá aquela palha" criar um novo comentário, torna a leitura difícil. 
 Já agora uma pergunta ao Mário Barros: qual o significado da frase "censura rulez in Meteopt" que aparece no fim dos seus posts? Li-a pela primeira vez ontem e pareceu-me estranha para um dos maiores contribuidores deste forum...


----------



## psm (14 Abr 2008 às 19:00)

vitamos disse:


> Ora aí está uma ideia que eu defendo... a colocação de algumas regras necessárias não deve servir de exclusão à participação nem à diferenciação de conhecimentos!
> Apenas digo que pessoas que não têm grandes conhecimentos, sendo apenas meros interessados da meteorologia já colocaram posts e informação de grande valor em termos de previsão e alertas. Por outro lado mesmo muitas vezes não tendo acesso a toda a informação disponível brindam este forum com previsões e opiniões fundamentadas que vem enriquecer o debate em geral!
> 
> Quanto à discussão em geral acho que o sistema depressionário "Andrea" veio mostrar aquilo que vai bem e que vai menos bem neste forum como se calhar ainda não se tinha visto antes! Acho que é altura de reflectir e mudar um pouco. E a mudança passa por todos nós! Sendo autocritico, acho que num ou noutro post devia ter dito isto ou tirado aquilo, se calhar nao agi da melhor maneira neste ou naquele dia, assim como de manhã posso acordar bem ou mal disposto. Tento não transparecer isso aqui mas todos nós temos dias sim e dias não...
> ...







È só um aparte, o topico que eu me esqueci de mencionar no post que escrevi foi o do "previsões e alertas de abril de 2008" 
Quanto ao do sistema depressionário andreia achei saudavel a discusão e as emoções acerca do referido sistema.


----------



## Mago (14 Abr 2008 às 19:22)

Caros Foristas,

Venho expressar a minha opinião sobre os "nomes" colocados às eventuais depressões que possam ocorrer no nosso território.

Será que isso nao irá criar algumas confusões para os inumeros de visitantes que visitam o forum nesses dias e que não estao a par desta iniciativa , acreditando que estes nomes sejam dados por entidades oficiais tipo as entidades que dão nomes aos furacões nos U.S.A?

A iniciativa parece-me bem mas tenho duvidas que possam provocar confusões  ate mesmo associando-os com nomes de furacões quando for a altura deles e a comunicação social falar neles. Os visitantes que estão de passagem ao que casualmente entram no forum poderão pensar que a depressão ou tempestade de chamará " andrea" ou "Balbuina" etc.

Estes nomes penso que deveriam ser sinalizados sempre nos topicos como sendo um pseudónio dado pelo fórum.

Espero que isto não retire um pouco de credibilidade ao fórum ao levar um pouco isto para a fantasia.

O que acham?


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2008 às 19:56)

Mago disse:


> O que acham?



Está lá o aviso logo na primeira mensagem do tópico da «Andreia».
Como no futuro vai haver uma página com a lista de nomes activos e passados, mete-se lá também o aviso mais visível.
Quanto à fantasia, não percebi. A ideia dos nomes está já a dar bastante jeito para referir determinada situação, e era esse o objectivo principal da iniciativa que teve uma adesão tão natural que até surpreende, quase parece que sempre fizemos isto. Primeiro estranha-se, depois entranha-se 

Mas tens razão, convem que a explicação disto tudo esteja mais visivel para quem chegue aqui e nunca tenha ouvido falar do assunto.


----------



## vitamos (30 Abr 2008 às 11:04)

Caros companheiros foristas!

Tão ou quicá mais importante que os nossos contributos para melhorar este fórum, é a opinião daqueles que, mesmo esporadicamente, nos visitam! neste propósito tive ocasião de falar com um amigo meu que visitou o site e expressou-me de forma sincera a sua opinião. 
Eu já referi algures neste fórum que considero que o fórum está muito bem estruturado e nesse aspecto não alterava muito. De qualquer forma o que esse amigo me disse é que achava que a informação mais imediata, nomeadamente os nossos registos instantâneos se encontravam muito dispersos. O que esse meu amigo sugeriu era que houvesse de certa forma um local organizado de consulta de registos com fácil acesso onde os membros colocassem os seus valores (temperaturas, pluviosidade, etc..) de forma a serem facilmente consultáveis, sem andar à procura dentro de um tópico e ás vezes até em mais que um tópico.

Ora eu achei esta opinião pertinente, há quem diga que quem está fora não racha lenha, mas acho que como site que cumpre uma função, a meu ver, bem pública, devemos estar atento áquilo que pensam os nossos leitores. No entanto confesso que tenho muitas dúvidas em como implementar algo do género. Até porque falo por mim: Nem sempre posso participar no fórum, nem sempre coloco os dados em "real time"... e certamente que existem mais casos como o meu!

O forum está a ser alterado e constantemente temos novidades positivas, portanto surgirão certamente soluções e possíveis inovações! Deixo este ponto à discussão!

Saudações a todos!


----------



## Minho (30 Abr 2008 às 17:12)

É uma boa ideia para implementar num futuro Portal do MeteoPT uma vez que, no fórum é estruturalmente e programaticamente difícil ter uma solução dessas. 

É algo já pensado no futuro termos o nosso Wunderground ou Metoeclimatic para podermos registar as condições meteorológicas actuais para memória futura e fácil acesso aos dados. O primeiro passo já foi dado com a disponibilização de alojamento grátis para se colocarem informações sobre as nossas estações meteorológicas.

Obrigado pela sugestão.


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Mai 2008 às 00:27)

boas

Já tinha enviado uma mp ao vince a dizer o seguinte 

Neste momento que já se está a dar mais importância ao seguimento das depressões, já com nome, com dois tópicos de seguimento, era possível criar um terceiro tópico de seguimento apenas para colocar fotografias e vídeos. isto porque a quantidade de mensagens é tão grande que é difícil acompanhar e ver tudo. 

portanto ficava assim:

Seguimento - Sistema depressionário x

Previsões e Alertas - Sistema depressionário x

Fotografia e vídeo - Sistema depressionário x


achava também melhor  apenas ser um mod ou admin a abrir o tópico de seguimento especial pois já está num outro nível,  assim escusam de corrigir  ou editar os post , para colocar a tal informação que tem de estar em cada seguimento.

um abraço


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2008 às 00:47)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Já tinha enviado uma mp ao vince a dizer o seguinte
> 
> ...



Foi criado na secção Fotografia/Portugal precisamente depois de teres falado nisso:
 Sistema depressionário «Balduína» -16-20 Abril 2008


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Mai 2008 às 00:59)

Vince disse:


> Foi criado na secção Fotografia/Portugal precisamente depois de teres falado nisso:
> Sistema depressionário «Balduína» -16-20 Abril 2008



boas 

ok, que grande trabalho  o vosso de separar todas as imagens  


e em relação a criação dos tópicos, isto por uma mera questão de timing, não quer dizer que quem esteja a abrir o esteja a fazer mal.

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2008 às 18:45)

Vince disse:


> 2) O tópico "Que tempo fará... ?'" é para quem não quer nada disso, não está aqui para aprender, nem nos seus piores pesadelos pensaria em aprender meteorologia, quer apenas saber se está neve em Andorra, se há um furacão em rota com a Lua de Mel, etc. Está-se nas tintas para a posição do Anticiclone só quer saber se chove ou não no baptizado e a posição do fotógrafo na Igreja. É uma filosofia diferente do tópico das previsões. E obviamente que isto não se destina aoas utilizadores que estão no forum com objectivos bem mais abrangentes.




Quando é que surje esse belo tópico ??


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jun 2008 às 11:48)

"Normais Climatológicas 1961-1990 vs 1971-2000"

Seria bom reunirmos as normais climatológicas para cada estação e a partir daí analisar as alterações a nível de temperatura e precipitação mensais e anuais. 

Enfim, poder concluir se se tratam de tendências globais generalizadas, ou se por outro lado serão tendências locais com alguma justificação.

Detectar possíveis influências nas estações meteorológicas:

- Crescimento das cidades: potenciando o efeito estufa urbano
- Construção de novas barragens: potenciando a ocorrência de nevoeiros e amenizando o clima
- Desflorestação: potenciando uma menor evapotranspiração e consigo menor ocorrência de fenómenos convectivos locais
- Evolução arquitectural (forma, cor, envolvência) / planeamento urbanístico (espaços verdes, altura permitida para os edifícios, disposição geométrica dos edifícios, orientação das novas ruas e avenidas): Potenciando a menor ou maior exposição aos ventos dominantes.
- Alterações nos microclimas locais, não por alterações orograficas mas por alterações na incidência dos ventos dominantes, alterações no tipo de  vegetação (invasão de espécies não autoctones) ou por substituição de floresta perene por folha caduca.

Seria bem interessante falarmos um pouco do que encontramos de diferente nas nossas regiões! Mas sem dados, é difícil.. O IM devia tornar alguns dados publicos, para bem da educação e da investigação.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 11:50)

Cá vai então a minha sugestão .

Penso que seria uma boa ideia fazer um tópico para os "ranking's" em vez de se colocarem no tópico do seguimento...

Para que esse novo tópico não ficasse muito pesado, colocava-se o link para a imagem do ranking e o respectivo dia.

Em vez de se responder a esse tópico para colocar mais link's, editava-se a mensagem (neste caso o AnDré) para colocar por exemplo "dia 2 - link" e assim tornava-se menos cansativo procurar o dia _X_.

Apenas se respondia (mais uma vez uma tarefa para o AnDré) ao tópico para começar um outro mês.


Não sei se me expliquei muito bem, mas se tiverem alguma dúvida digam.


Será possível fazer isto???


ABRAÇO


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2008 às 15:33)

*Dave* disse:


> Não sei se me expliquei muito bem, mas se tiverem alguma dúvida digam.
> 
> Será possível fazer isto???
> 
> ABRAÇO



Hey **Dave**!

Acho que sim, explicaste-te bem.
De qualquer modo e para já as tabelas do ranking continuarão a ser colocadas no final de cada dia, dentro do seguimento meteorológico.
Para o futuro, estamos a estudar novas soluções. Mas obrigado pela sugestão.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 15:38)

Ora essa, só quero contribuir para um fórum ainda melhor .



> Para o futuro, estamos a estudar novas soluções.


 fico a aguardar pelas novidades 


ABRAÇO


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2009 às 22:01)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Pessoal não chorem... Aproveitem o carnaval para se divertirem, vai ser um dia de sol e algum calor. Mas depois vêm os tempos de mudança, a partir do dia 26 (isto é, se os modelos continuarem assim...).
> 
> Se fosse um carnaval como um destes três   assim era pior, acreditem...



Esta última, se ainda se chegou mais ao continente, deve ter feito uma festa

Se calhar era um bom tema para um novo tópico


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2009 às 22:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Esta última, se ainda se chegou mais ao continente, deve ter feito uma festa
> 
> Se calhar era um bom tema para um novo tópico



Já tinha pensado nisso, em abrir um tópico onde se estudassem situações e modelos antigos, mas não sei se os moderadores / administradores deste fórum vão achar boa ideia...


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Já tinha pensado nisso, em abrir um tópico onde se estudassem situações e modelos antigos, mas não sei se os moderadores / administradores deste fórum vão achar boa ideia...



Esse tópico teria a vantagem de sabermos a sequência certa dos acontecimentos, e a partir daí tirarmos conclusões, que podiam ser bem úteis para as análises ex-ante, ou seja, a partir de determinados pressupostos, tentar prever o que vai acontecer.

Como parece ser evidente, as variáveis em jogo fazem com que situações à partida análogas conduzam a desenvolvimentos diferentes, mas deixemos que os administradores deste fórum decidam...


----------



## Lightning (21 Fev 2009 às 22:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Esse tópico teria a vantagem de sabermos a sequência certa dos acontecimentos, e a partir daí tirarmos conclusões, que podiam ser bem úteis para as análises ex-ante, ou seja, a partir de determinados pressupostos, tentar prever o que vai acontecer.
> 
> Como parece ser evidente, as variáveis em jogo fazem com que situações à partida análogas conduzam a desenvolvimentos diferentes, mas deixemos que os administradores deste fórum decidam...



Sim, até podíamos estudar o comportamento do AA desde que existem modelos, seria bastante interessante. Agora é esperar pela resposta de uma entidade competente (isto é, de alguém que tenha esse poder de decisão) que possa dá-la.


----------



## David sf (21 Fev 2009 às 22:47)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Boa ideia a do tópico de análise de situações anteriormente ocorridas.
Outra ideia é, à semelhança dos nossos congéneres espanhóis da Meteored, fazer uma galeria de saídas incríveis dos diversos modelos, como a do segundo painel da mais recente run do GFS.


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2009 às 23:16)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



David sf disse:


> Boa ideia a do tópico de análise de situações anteriormente ocorridas.
> Outra ideia é, à semelhança dos nossos congéneres espanhóis da Meteored, fazer uma galeria de saídas incríveis dos diversos modelos, como a do segundo painel da mais recente run do GFS.



Deves-te estar a referir a esta situação. E porque não, se neste forum se discute futebol, também se pode apreciar as previsões mais brutais dos modelos


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 15:08)

Espero que estas nossas sugestões sejam aceites, pois tenho a certeza que bastantes utilizadores deste fórum iam gostar de ter um tópico desse género.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2009 às 15:09)

Todos os estudos referentes a acontecimentos passados, ajudam-nos a perceber melhor a dinâmica do tempo de hoje.
Por isso, penso que nesse sentido, todas as iniciativas serão bem-vindas.

Porém, e pelo que percebi da vossa ideia,  para uma análise desse género, é preciso um pouco mais do que uma ou duas cartas da altura. Seria preciso ver a Temperatura aos 850hPa, o Jet, ....

Mas sim, poder-se-à pensar nisso.

Fica a animação dessa depressão de 1994:






Ah! Existe uma secção do meteoPT, destinada a "Eventos meteorológicos relevantes ocorridos em Portugal, Casos de Estudo e Efemérides", na qual existem casos de estudo interessantes.


----------



## Lightning (22 Fev 2009 às 21:25)

AnDré disse:


> Mas sim, poder-se-à pensar nisso.



Ficamos então à espera da aprovação.


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2009 às 23:14)

AnDré disse:


> Todos os estudos referentes a acontecimentos passados, ajudam-nos a perceber melhor a dinâmica do tempo de hoje.
> Por isso, penso que nesse sentido, todas as iniciativas serão bem-vindas.
> 
> Porém, e pelo que percebi da vossa ideia,  para uma análise desse género, é preciso um pouco mais do que uma ou duas cartas da altura. Seria preciso ver a Temperatura aos 850hPa, o Jet, ....



Para quem, como eu, apenas possui conhecimentos rudimentares sobre esta matéria, mas quer aprender (sem excessos de informação), nada melhor que a vossa orientação, naquilo que considerem fundamental nesta temática: análise de modelos


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2009 às 13:45)

Até seria interessante juntar nos tópicos referentes a efemérides históricas, ao jeito de introdução, as cartas referentes a essas datas. No Meteociel, que é o site da especialidade que melhor conheço, estão lá variadas cartas (geopotencial, temperatura a 850 hpa, jet stream) com espaçamentos de 12 horas, desde 1950.


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

David sf disse:


> Até seria interessante juntar nos tópicos referentes a efemérides históricas, ao jeito de introdução, as cartas referentes a essas datas. No Meteociel, que é o site da especialidade que melhor conheço, estão lá variadas cartas (geopotencial, temperatura a 850 hpa, jet stream) com espaçamentos de 12 horas, desde 1950.



Mas para ajudar também existem outros sites com modelos desde 1880 e imagens de satélite desde 1974 (não de todos os dias de cada ano - mas temos que dar o desconto, afinal as imagens de satélite naquela altura eram escassas). 

Espero que os moderadores e administradores deste fórum aceitem esta sugestão, pois tenho a certeza de que muita gente iria gostar e achar fundamental. E já tenho bastantes ideias para este novo tópico.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 19:24)

Lightning disse:


> Espero que os moderadores e administradores deste fórum aceitem esta sugestão, pois tenho a certeza de que muita gente iria gostar e achar fundamental. E já tenho bastantes ideias para este novo tópico.



Se calhar era melhor avançares o mais depressa possível, antes que este assunto caia no esquecimento. Os nossos amigos moderadores e administradores que me perdoem, mas não tiveram ainda tempo para se pronunciar?


----------



## Minho (2 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

Tal como o André já disse anteriormente já existe uma área no Fórum: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-historicos-efemerides/23/ criada precisamente para isso.

São livres de lá criarem e documentar as efemérides que acharem por bem


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2009 às 15:38)

Sugiro que os vídeos meteorológicos sejam gravados no Real Player, de modo a constituir uma base de vídeos em arquivo e possível edição posterior em caso de necessidade.


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2009 às 23:14)

É do conhecimento geral que, no dia de hoje, 30 de Março de 2009, encontram-se registados no nosso Fórum 1.909 membros. Sou um membro recente, de inícios do mês de Fevereiro deste ano. Como muitos de nós, acompanhei na situação de visitante, com interesse mas de forma descomprometida, durante vários meses, o desenrolar de várias peripécias meteorológicas.

  Quando finalmente achei que tinha condições para me registar e assumir esse compromisso e responsabilidade, fi-lo.

  Constato contudo que, sem pretender fazer estatística, uma grande percentagem de membros nem sequer um post colocou no Fórum

  Pergunto: não será enganar-nos a nós próprios querer assumir a nossa importância e força pelo número de membros registados, quando a realidade parece ser o que atrás referi, ou seja, uma maioria silenciosa de membros?

  Não será preferível efectuar uma actualização, que permita manter como membros apenas as pessoas efectivamente interessadas em participar, se bem que até de forma limitada, mas com alguma mais-valia?

  Compreendo que um Fórum necessita de dimensão, de uma massa crítica que lhe permita, porque não, intervir na sociedade, afastando a nossa juventude de outros perigosos interesses e sabemos bem quão jovem é a maior parte dos que nos acompanham...

  Concluindo: do meu ponto de vista, a importância deste Fórum já justifica alguma exigência acrescida em quem admite no seu seio, e atenção, não estou a defender elitismos, mas apenas uma intervenção mínima daqueles que aqui pretendem estar. Não basta receber, também é preciso dar...


----------



## Loureso (31 Mar 2009 às 02:07)

Olá a todos
Usando o argumento do Veterano, aqui está uma questão que desde o início me intrigou no que toca ao número de membros inscritos neste fórum em que apenas uma reduzida percentagem lhe dá vida!
Ainda não há muito tempo, que num tópico de apresentação de novos membros, ao dar as boas-vindas a um membro do sexo feminino, além de lamentar o facto do género ainda se encontrar em minoria, salientei o quão importante seria se pelo menos boa parte dos que na qualidade de visitante ou já membros, contudo sem participação activa, saíssem do anonimato e ou inactividade, demonstrassem o seu potencial com vista ao fortalecimento desta comunidade. Acredito que cada um terá as suas razões às quais não me cabe julgar, porém, como defensor da diversidade de opiniões, penso que é importante perceber que a riqueza de uma ideia reside na sua expansão e não apenas na sua acessibilidade, daí que também concordo com a ideia lançada pelo Veterano no sentido de que seja efectuada uma actualização por via de uma selecção envolvendo critérios mínimos quanto ao número de participações de cada membro inscrito.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2009 às 13:43)

Sim, eu concordo com vocês, nós ao todo somos 100 membros, e 30 regulares


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2009 às 15:41)

Isso é normal num fórum como este, e ainda mais visível nesta área tão específica. Mas isso acontece em todas as comunidades online em maior ou menor escala, há sempre uma desproporção enorme entre o numero de membros inscritos e de participantes mais activos. Há sempre os membros ocasionais, mas eles não nos ocupam recursos e removê-los só nos dá trabalho. Além do mais, membros com actividade, nem se seja apenas um post, não se devem apagar num sistema devido às ramificações que esse membro tem na base de dados.

Como o fórum não é nenhum clube, associação ou partido onde se paguem cotas, também não interessa a limpeza de ficheiros ou cadernos, se não nos ocupa recursos também não vale a pena remove-los, é sempre bom ter um contacto mesmo que antigo e ocasional com membros mesmo que não participantes, às vezes precisamos de mandar mensagens a eles. Nesse aspecto deve pensar-se como no marketing, nenhuma empresa deve destruir um contacto (cliente) já feito pois custa muito mais arranjar um novo do que manter um existente, pelo que apagar voluntariamente um membro seria do ponto de vista estratégico ou de gestão um erro e nós nunca o faremos. E também nunca transformaremos o MeteoPt num clube de acesso restrito, outro grande erro que agora não interessa explicar o porquê. Porque o MeteoPT na verdade são vários MeteoPt's, há um meteopt que tem um núcleo activo mas reduzido de participantes, há um outro meteopt com os seus quase 2000 membros a grande maioria sem participação mas visita regular, e ainda há um outro meteopt visitado mais de 100 mil vezes todos os meses. Cada pessoa escolhe o MeteoPT que quiser.

De qualquer forma, nestas alturas meteorologicamente fracas o Meteopt não vai assim tão mal como poderá parecer, há que pôr as coisas na devida perspectiva, isto é um fórum de meteorologia e somos um país pequeno e Portugal não é propriamente um paraíso de fenómenos meteorológicos, antes pelo contrário. 

Olhemos por exemplo para o gigante Meteored na Espanha que tem 9 anos de vida e 10 mil membros num país com quase 5 vezes mais população. Nós temos apenas 3 anos e meio e temos 2000 membros num quinto da população. O tópico de Análises do Meteored no mês de Março tem 8 mensagens, o nosso tem 24 mensagems. No Meteored o tópico de discussão de modelos tem 528 mensagens, o nosso tem 828 mensagens. Curioso não ? A leitura que faço é que em época baixa, tempo monótono, a nossa base regular é mais dedicada.

Eu também gostava que existisse mais participação mas não posso apontar uma arma à cabeça das pessoas e obrigá-las a participar  A realidade da meteorologia é esta, a dimensão do nosso país é a que sabemos, e como demonstrei mais acima, proporcionalmente até nem estamos nada mal comparados a outras comunidades similares muito maiores existentes noutros países.

 Face à nossa realidade como país, face ao tema e face à sua curta existência, comparando todos os dados a que temos acesso, toda esta comunidade do MeteoPt pode orgulhar-se do que é hoje, mesmo que por vezes nestas alturas de tempo monótono as coisas pareçam demasiado calmas. Mas na meteorologia é mesmo assim, aqui e em qualquer outro lado. Um fórum de meteorologia tropical vê-se em grandes dificuldades em manter a maquina a funcionar se existir um furacão e por outro lado fica meses e meses às moscas fora da época. Nós aqui também temos os altos e baixos, cai um nevão no Porto e Minho ou há umas inundações em Lisboa e entram milhares de pessoas de repente e mandam tudo abaixo, ou passam-se semanas com anticiclone e pouca participação. É a vida, é mesmo assim. Sem dramas. Não é defeito, é feitio destas comunidades.


----------



## Agreste (31 Mar 2009 às 16:30)

Comunidade silenciosa? Sendo assim qual seria o critério para mim que só tenho 473 posts? Nós somos uma comunidade numerosa e cada um participa, lê ou escreve conforme o tempo de que dispõe. Eu gosto deste forum, porque é livre, aberto e não perde tempo medir-se a si próprio.


----------



## Veterano (31 Mar 2009 às 16:34)

Cada organização tem a sua estratégia e quem a estabelece são os seus administradores. Este Fórum não tem fins lucrativos, não está necessariamente sujeito às regras do mercado, mas enquadra-se na nossa sociedade e acaba por se confrontar com a competitividade dos nossos dias, até a nível internacional.

  Em comparação com o Meteored espanhol, verifica-se, conforme o Vince sublinhou, uma performance superior e acrescento até que o entusiasmo de quem aqui participa também ultrapassa o de nuestros hermanos.

  Ou seja, estamos bem enquadrados no "mercado" e quero aqui deixar uma palavra de louvor e de estima aos nossos administradores e moderadores pelo seu trabalho e capacidades demonstrados.

  Em relação a uma eventual maior exigência na admissão/eliminação de membros, compreendo as razões pelas quais não será conveniente alterar o actual status quo, se nos fica mais oneroso eliminar um membro do que mantê-lo activo, a decisão parece óbvia.

  A verdade é que a nossa responsabilidade tem aumentado, em quase todos os tópicos o número de visitantes ultrapassa largamente o número de membros, sinal do interesse pelo que aqui se debate, se apresenta e explica.

 De qualquer forma, estas e outras reflexões podem contribuir para o agitar das consciências de quem aqui está e de quem por aqui passa, no sentido de não se limitarem a assistir mas também de participar, que é isso que a vida nos ensina...


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2009 às 19:01)

Vince disse:


> (...) somos um país pequeno (...)





*Portugal, ilhas incluídas, tem 92.083 quilómetros quadrados e uma ZEE de 1,6 milhões de quilómetros quadrados.*


----------



## Veterano (31 Mar 2009 às 22:55)

Agreste disse:


> Comunidade silenciosa? Sendo assim qual seria o critério para mim que só tenho 473 posts? Nós somos uma comunidade numerosa e cada um participa, lê ou escreve conforme o tempo de que dispõe. Eu gosto deste forum, porque é livre, aberto e não perde tempo medir-se a si próprio.



  Para esclarecer definitivamente o meu ponto de vista, só acho estranho alguém se registar e ter depois uma participação activa de 0 (ZERO) Posts! E não são tão poucos quanto isso...Lógico que tudo que seja > 0, por definição é positivo e aí faz todo o sentido que permaneçam e participem dentro das suas possibilidades e interesses.

  Mas o Vince já esclareceu e bem a estratégia de desenvolvimento e consolidação do nosso Fórum e da minha parte aceito a sua lógica e não irei levantar mais esta questão


----------



## Loureso (11 Abr 2009 às 10:46)

Vince disse:


> Há sempre os membros ocasionais, mas eles não nos ocupam recursos e removê-los só nos dá trabalho. Além do mais, membros com actividade, nem se seja apenas um post, não se devem apagar num sistema devido às ramificações que esse membro tem na base de dados.




Olá Vince
Compreendo isso perfeitamente, mas…,
Ao ter colocado o meu último post sobre o assunto, hesitei em divulgar uma informação que perante o fórum poderá eventualmente não surtir grande efeito, contudo a meu ver, penso que poderá ser alvo de um esclarecimento, visto que se trata de uma situação diferente.
Refiro-me ao ex-membro Luca, o Luís Carlos, que desde o dia 1 de Março já não está entre nós. Falecido neste dia, devido a um acidente de viação quando se deslocava para sua casa após um dia normal de trabalho.
Perdi um colega de serviço mas acima de tudo perdi um grande amigo e por tanto sentir a sua morte, até há bem pouco tempo não me sentia bem ao ponto de divulgar tal informação. As minhas sinceras desculpas por isso.
Assim, pergunto se diante deste caso em particular não seria mais sensato remover a sua mesmo que breve actividade e claro a sua inscrição neste fórum?


----------



## vitamos (11 Abr 2009 às 11:04)

Loureso disse:


> Olá Vince
> Compreendo isso perfeitamente, mas…,
> Ao ter colocado o meu último post sobre o assunto, hesitei em divulgar uma informação que perante o fórum poderá eventualmente não surtir grande efeito, contudo a meu ver, penso que poderá ser alvo de um esclarecimento, visto que se trata de uma situação diferente.
> Refiro-me ao ex-membro Luca, o Luís Carlos, que desde o dia 1 de Março já não está entre nós. Falecido neste dia, devido a um acidente de viação quando se deslocava para sua casa após um dia normal de trabalho.
> ...



Embora a tua questão não seja dirigida a mim, não posso de maneira nenhuma deixar de te dizer que sinto muito pelo sucedido... Sei (infelizmente) bem o que isso custa...

Numa comunidade com 2000 membros (e a aumentar) este tipo de situação pelas leis da nossa frágil existência vai certamente acontecer e todos nós iremos perdendo colegas foristas ao longo do caminho pelo único motivo certo que temos na vida. Ainda recentemente o fórum sentiu com pesar a perda do membro grannevada... No caso dele, o registo ficou activo até pelo arquivo que foi sendo partilhado por ele ao longo do tempo e pelas participações posteriores de sua esposa. No entanto acho que cada caso é um caso e essa gestão de registos será certamente atendida pela administração do fórum...

Mas mais importante que isso neste momento e mesmo não conhecendo pessoalmente a pessoa em causa: 
Descansa em paz Luca, onde quer que estejas


----------



## Minho (14 Abr 2009 às 00:12)

Depois de uma ausência de vários dias é que muita pena que vejo a partida inesperada e involuntária de mais um membro do MeteoPT. As mais sinceras condolências à família e em especial a ti Loureso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2009 às 07:32)

Loureso disse:


> Olá Vince
> Compreendo isso perfeitamente, mas…,
> Ao ter colocado o meu último post sobre o assunto, hesitei em divulgar uma informação que perante o fórum poderá eventualmente não surtir grande efeito, contudo a meu ver, penso que poderá ser alvo de um esclarecimento, visto que se trata de uma situação diferente.
> Refiro-me ao ex-membro Luca, o Luís Carlos, que desde o dia 1 de Março já não está entre nós. Falecido neste dia, devido a um acidente de viação quando se deslocava para sua casa após um dia normal de trabalho.
> ...



Já o havia dito em Março, via mensagem privada, mas mais uma vez as minhas condolências perante o sucedido.

Cada membro faz parte deste fórum para sempre.
Mesmo já não estando entre nós, teve história por cá, interagiu com outros membros e isso conta sempre.
No recente caso do *GranNevada*, há cerca de um ano falecido, os seus vastos registos jamais seriam apagados, devido à preciosidade que constituem.
Por isso, muitos de nós pensamos que não é lógico apagar o registo dos membros que tivemos por cá, mas é claro que, como amigo dele, podes ter uma opinião mais fundamentada acerca disso e falar com a administração do fórum.

Descansa em paz, *Luca*.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 09:33)

Loureso disse:


> Olá Vince
> Compreendo isso perfeitamente, mas…,
> Ao ter colocado o meu último post sobre o assunto, hesitei em divulgar uma informação que perante o fórum poderá eventualmente não surtir grande efeito, contudo a meu ver, penso que poderá ser alvo de um esclarecimento, visto que se trata de uma situação diferente.
> Refiro-me ao ex-membro Luca, o Luís Carlos, que desde o dia 1 de Março já não está entre nós. Falecido neste dia, devido a um acidente de viação quando se deslocava para sua casa após um dia normal de trabalho.
> ...



É como o Daniel Vilão diz.
Há mensagens que são preciosidades. E significam também empenho.
A actividade do Luca foi breve aqui no fórum, mas ainda teve tempo para deixar um simples gesto de dedicação à meteorologia aqui.
Seria injusto apagar o seu trabalho. 

Os meus sentimentos à família e amigos do Luca.
Um forte abraço, *Loureso*.


----------



## Loureso (14 Abr 2009 às 09:34)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Já o havia dito em Março, via mensagem privada, mas mais uma vez as minhas condolências perante o sucedido.
> 
> Cada membro faz parte deste fórum para sempre.
> Mesmo já não estando entre nós, teve história por cá, interagiu com outros membros e isso conta sempre.
> ...



Olá
Esta minha solicitação apenas se baseou no que senti, quando por acaso, acedi a um tópico onde o Luca participou; como é óbvio nunca é uma situação agradável pelo menos para mim que lidei bem de perto com a pessoa em causa.
Percebo que talvez esteja a atribuir uma dimensão um pouco atípica a esta situação e como tal respeito qualquer que seja a decisão a ser tomada.


----------



## Veterano (14 Abr 2009 às 09:57)

Talvez se possa criar uma secção própria para membros infelizmente falecidos, onde se mantenham as suas contribuições e se respeite a sua memória. Doutra forma, que é o meu caso, arriscamo-nos a nem dar conta desses penosos acontecimentos.

 Aproveito para enviar os meus pêsames aos familiares e amigos dos membros já desaparecidos, em especial a ti, Loureso.


----------



## Loureso (14 Abr 2009 às 10:26)

Veterano disse:


> Talvez se possa criar uma secção própria para membros infelizmente falecidos, onde se mantenham as suas contribuições e se respeite a sua memória. Doutra forma, que é o meu caso, arriscamo-nos a nem dar conta desses penosos acontecimentos.
> 
> Aproveito para enviar os meus pêsames aos familiares e amigos dos membros já desaparecidos, em especial a ti, Loureso.



Muito obrigado a todos.


----------



## Lightning (30 Ago 2009 às 15:04)

E se criássemos um canal no Youtube totalmente dedicado ao nosso fórum onde estivessem presentes TODOS os vídeos feitos pelos membros?

Um canal do tipo Discovery Channel ou National Geographic (para terem uma ideia ).


----------



## Jota 21 (31 Ago 2009 às 16:00)

Boas tardes! Li por aqui os últimos posts sobre a participação ou (falta dela) dos membros deste fórum nos últimos tempos. É normal nesta altura haver menos participação, o Verão, meteorológicamente  falando, é menos interessante para a maioria do que o Inverno com as suas perspectivas de chuvas intensas, ventos fortes, trovoadas, temperaturas abaixo de zero, etc.
 Pela minha parte a participação nestes últimos dois meses tem sido nula, mas visito regularmente os vários tópicos. Portanto, apesar de actualmente não participar e desde o meu registo contar com poucos posts (em comparação com alguns de vós), não gostaria de ser "removido" dos membros deste fórum. Sei que não vai acontecer, Vince dixit; mas compreendo que algumas pessoas tenham a sensação de que só elas é que escrevem e se esforçam por contribuir, enquanto outros estão de "papo para o ar"... 
 Só concordo com que disse que se poderiam eliminar os registos que existam há alguns meses ou anos e tenham zero posts. Zero é zero ou seja: nada

 Um factor que poderá também levar a alguma inibição em enviar posts, pelo menos eu ás vezes sinto-o, é a falta de grandes conhecimentos meteorológicos por parte de alguns dos membros em relação a outros. Sei que ninguém aqui é Meteorologista profissional e estamos todos aqui para aprender mas há aqui pessoas com "grande andamento" nestas coisas da Meteorologia o que faz com que os menos habilitados por vezes se sintam inibidos de participar em certas discussões. Podem argumentar que devemos fazer um esforço para aprender mais coisas (pode-se fazê-lo neste mesmo fórum) mas nem sempre há disponibilidade de tempo para isso...

 Resumindo: penso não haver motivos para preocupação, o fórum está bem vivo, e em breve a participação aumentará á medida que as condições atmosféricas se forem alterando


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Set 2009 às 03:00)

Jota 21 disse:


> Um factor que poderá também levar a alguma inibição em enviar posts, pelo menos eu ás vezes sinto-o, é a falta de grandes conhecimentos meteorológicos por parte de alguns dos membros em relação a outros. Sei que ninguém aqui é Meteorologista profissional e estamos todos aqui para aprender mas há aqui pessoas com "grande andamento" nestas coisas da Meteorologia o que faz com que os menos habilitados por vezes se sintam inibidos de participar em certas discussões. Podem argumentar que devemos fazer um esforço para aprender mais coisas (pode-se fazê-lo neste mesmo fórum) mas nem sempre há disponibilidade de tempo para isso...



olá_

A inibição é um factor que obviamente condiciona a forma de nos expressarmos; é o receio de postarmos a grande barbaridade ou o grande disparate do dia expondo a nudez do nosso poder de argumentação!
A menos que postemos algo descontextualizado, sem qualquer sentido, aberrante ou até ofensivo, a liberdade de expressão não oficial em si está garantida!

Os membros considerados com forte capacidade também tiveram o seu início onde também os erros fizeram parte desse percurso; quem melhor do que eles para ajudar quando surgem dúvidas? Se essa deve ser a sua obrigação, não comento, apenas sei por experiência própria que acolhimento nesse sentido não tem faltado!

Quanto à disponibilidade de tempo com vista a uma maior dedicação, cada um o dirá; a pouca experiência que ainda tenho tem-me mostrado que a calma é a opção correcta. A tendência para querer assimilar tudo ao mesmo tempo é latente o que é de evitar porque cada assunto tem o seu espaço e tempo e muitas vezes envolve uma interligação de temas que sem essa percepção corremos o risco de nos perdermos e o resultado pode ser para alguns a desmotivação.


----------



## criz0r (3 Set 2009 às 01:01)

Concordo que o factor inibição leva-nos muitas vezes a recuar perante algo que queiramos apresentar,falar e mesmo até na vida em si pode ser um transtorno em algumas situações, quanto a mim apesar de não ter nenhum doutoramento nem Magistrado considero-me uma pessoa extremamente fanática pela Ciência dai a minha participação constante em Fóruns de Meteorologia, Astronomia etc mas mesmo com o meu relativo conhecimento destas matérias procuro sempre ajudar as pessoas em todas as dúvidas que surgirem por ai..afinal de contas estamos sempre a aprender , por isso não tenham receio de perguntar algo que não saibam porque a Ciência é mesmo isso o Saber a Cultura e o Conhecimento.
Em relação á tua sugestão Lightning, apoio-te a 100% é sempre bom divulgar o nosso Fórum e assim os nossos registos não caiem no esquecimento 
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Lightning (3 Set 2009 às 12:16)

criz0r disse:


> Em relação á tua sugestão Lightning, apoio-te a 100% é sempre bom divulgar o nosso Fórum e assim os nossos registos não caiem no esquecimento
> Cumprimentos a todos.



Era uma boa maneira de divulgar o nosso gosto pela meteorologia e até bastantes talentos que encontramos aqui no fórum, seja para fotografia ou vídeo. 

De qualquer maneira fica aqui a ideia, mas como ainda somos só dois a apoiá-la não sei não... Pode ser que os administradores e moderadores gostem também.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2009 às 13:43)

Bom, agora que se aproxima o Inverno e que quem sabe teremos situações bem interessantes a nivel de imagens de satélite e discussão das mesmas acho que se poderia criar um tópico no seguimento meteorológico onde se fizesse a análise das imagens de satélite, afinal, os modelos não nos dizem tudo em determinadas situações, nada como as imagens de satélite. Assim não se carregaria tanto os outros tópicos com essas imagens, para além de que seria uma forma de todos os membros discutirem as condições observadas pelo satélite de forma geral, sem ser no tópico do litoral centro ou litoral norte etc.

Fica a ideia  se entretanto resultar, acho que poderia ser algo a manter durante todos os meses tal como se faz com os tópicos de seguimento das condições actuais


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2009 às 17:34)

Porque não se abriu o tópico de análise de modelos para Setembro?


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 03:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bom, agora que se aproxima o Inverno e que quem sabe teremos situações bem interessantes a nivel de imagens de satélite e discussão das mesmas acho que se poderia criar um tópico no seguimento meteorológico onde se fizesse a análise das imagens de satélite, afinal, os modelos não nos dizem tudo em determinadas situações, nada como as imagens de satélite. Assim não se carregaria tanto os outros tópicos com essas imagens, para além de que seria uma forma de todos os membros discutirem as condições observadas pelo satélite de forma geral, sem ser no tópico do litoral centro ou litoral norte etc.
> 
> Fica a ideia  se entretanto resultar, acho que poderia ser algo a manter durante todos os meses tal como se faz com os tópicos de seguimento das condições actuais



Acho que o tópico *"Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo" *podia ser utilizado para esse efeito, mas já fui criticado hoje por isso.

As imagens satélite ajudam a perceber a previsão do tempo nas horas seguintes ... (parece-me).


----------



## psm (9 Set 2009 às 08:27)

rijo disse:


> Acho que o tópico *"Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo" *podia ser utilizado para esse efeito, mas já fui criticado hoje por isso.
> 
> As imagens satélite ajudam a perceber a previsão do tempo nas horas seguintes ... (parece-me).





Nem sempre utilizam para prever(muito raramente), pois os dados que se tem aqui para extrapolar as imagens de satelite são muito reduzidos, e é só dado pelo EUMESAT o que eles querem disponibilizar gratuitamente o que é muito pouco.

Os 3 dados que eles dão gratuitamente, e com boa definição(pois há mais e com muito pouca definição)são:


Infravermelho 

Visivel 

vapor de agua aos +- 4200 metros


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2009 às 16:43)

no que toca ás  imagens de satelite eu penso que estas podem e devem ser analisadas mas apenas em topicos de seguimento de sistemas importantes pois as imagens de satelite apenas dao previsoes de curto prazo.
penso que deviam ser criados topicos de seguimento de depressoes intensas, cavados, frentes mt activas, cut-off , "convective days", etc nos quais as imagens de satelite fizessem sentido.
quanto aos membros "timidos" eu penso que eles devem ganhar coragem....se realmente gostam do forum e dos temas devem participar, tirar duvidas....aprender tal como todos nos fizemos
mas acho tambem que gente que esta 1 ano sem participar e/ou que so fez meia duzia de intervençoes deve ser banida de uma forma reversivel...nao para sempre


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2009 às 09:35)

Não sei até que ponto isto será possível mas por uma questão de comodidade gostaria que existisse um caminho mais directo para saltar de um seguimento regional para outro. Na página inicial do fórum, como uma espécie de título destacado estão identificadas todas as regiões com seguimento, porém quando se entra numa delas, para aceder a outra temos de andar para trás (escolher seguimento meteorológico novamente, onde estão todas as regiões e então escolher a outra região que pretendemos). Podiam-se criar um género de botões ou mostrar o título destacado que aparece na abertura do fórum para ficar mais fácil... 












Por fim e só para terminar penso que se fazia bem em mudar a imagem de abertura ou logotipo do fórum. Ele há aqui tantas fotos interessantes para colocar... Claro que há o problema de quem acede ao fórum pelo telemóvel como por vezes eu faço (ainda não se pode levar o pc para todo o lado) e que ficaria mais lento mas mesmo assim não era nada mal pensado...


----------



## Mjhb (4 Out 2009 às 10:12)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei até que ponto isto será possível mas por uma questão de comodidade gostaria que existisse um caminho mais directo para saltar de um seguimento regional para outro. Na página inicial do fórum, como uma espécie de título destacado estão identificadas todas as regiões com seguimento, porém quando se entra numa delas, para aceder a outra temos de andar para trás (escolher seguimento meteorológico novamente, onde estão todas as regiões e então escolher a outra região que pretendemos). Podiam-se criar um género de botões ou mostrar o título destacado que aparece na abertura do fórum para ficar mais fácil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo contigo, Agreste, mas quando falas em imagem principal é o bosque com neve e nevoeiro, que se vê no cimo das páginas do fórum e qe tem o logótipo por cima?

Em relação ao logótipo, acho que está bem assim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2009 às 13:31)

Já que o Agreste falou do logótipo do fórum, eu deixo aqui a minha ideia, temos 4 estações do ano, a imagem do logótipo podia mudar cada vez que mudássemos de estação: por exemplo essa imagem representava o Inverno, agora era arranjar um logótipo com imagens tiradas pelos vários membros a representar: O Outono, a Primavera e o Verão.


----------



## Administrador (4 Out 2009 às 17:09)

A ideia do Agreste já está implementada. 



algarvio1980 disse:


> Já que o Agreste falou do logótipo do fórum, eu deixo aqui a minha ideia, temos 4 estações do ano, a imagem do logótipo podia mudar cada vez que mudássemos de estação: por exemplo essa imagem representava o Inverno, agora era arranjar um logótipo com imagens tiradas pelos vários membros a representar: O Outono, a Primavera e o Verão.



Isso já nos ocorreu e será implementado no futuro, e especialmente quando o portal estiver em funcionamento.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 18:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> temos 4 estações do ano, a imagem do logótipo podia mudar cada vez que mudássemos de estação: por exemplo essa imagem representava o Inverno, agora era arranjar um logótipo com imagens tiradas pelos vários membros a representar: O Outono, a Primavera e o Verão.



Não deixo de gostar da imagem que sempre acompanhei aqui no fórum, com um cenário de neve, mas também acho que seria uma boa ideia a sugestão aqui apresentada; se temos 4 estações, porque não evidenciá-las?

Para além da dica de uma imagem por estação, deixo também a sugestão de 4 imagens (com as 4 estações) em 1 (estática), ou ainda, as referidas 4 imagens com efeitos de transição aleatória ou por ordem natural.
Na minha opinião teria um aspecto mais apelativo e bonito e até inovador!
Isto claro, se não se tornar muito pesado para alguns pc's menos novos, que no meu caso não seria um problema...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2009 às 16:01)

Gostava de propor uma maior lista de emoticons, principalmente meteorológicos, para poder expressar melhor os fenómenos, aliviando um pouco o texto, mas tambám, e se fosse possível, de emoções!!!


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2009 às 17:08)

Pedro disse:


> *Gostava de propor uma maior lista de emoticons, principalmente meteorológicos, para poder expressar melhor os fenómenos, aliviando um pouco o texto*, mas tambám, e se fosse possível, de emoções!!!



Também penso que seja uma boa ideia


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2009 às 15:34)

Gosto muito do novo aspecto do Fórum...

É para continuar, certo?
Não assim, mas mudar consoante épocas do ano.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2009 às 16:30)

Pedro disse:


> É para continuar, certo?
> Não assim, mas mudar consoante épocas do ano.



Também acho bonito, mas se for acompanhando épocas festivas, assim que termine esta, o que se seguirá a seguir ao Natal até que venha o Carnaval ou a Páscoa? 
A minha balança pende mais para o lado das estações. A cada 3 meses uma imagem diferente, penso que não cansa o ambiente gráfico.


----------



## Mago (5 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

joseoliveira disse:


> Também acho bonito, mas se for acompanhando épocas festivas, assim que termine esta, o que se seguirá a seguir ao Natal até que venha o Carnaval ou a Páscoa?
> A minha balança pende mais para o lado das estações. A cada 3 meses uma imagem diferente, penso que não cansa o ambiente gráfico.



Acho que o Painel diferente em cada estação seria óptimo, boa sugestão, já me tinha lembrado disso, e não se tornava tão cansativo.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Dez 2009 às 15:37)

Peço desculpa, mas esqueci de tocar num pormenor que era já para o ter referido antes, mas…,

O painel como um todo, apresenta-se num rectângulo, mas a disposição do mesmo compromete o formato natural das figuras nele contidas!

Seria mais natural que o arvoredo apresentasse efectivamente o formato da espécie que representa, ou seja, se são coníferas, então penso que não deviam ser tão corcundas ou então não tão largas.
Também nas fantasias de Natal, por exemplo as bolas azuis não deviam apresentar-se como ovos tombados, mas sim esféricas.

Percebo que há já muito tempo que está assim, por isso, reforço a ideia de que não passa de uma crítica construtiva!


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2009 às 13:32)

Mago disse:


> *Acho que o Painel diferente em cada estação seria óptimo, boa sugestão*, já me tinha lembrado disso, e não se tornava tão cansativo.



Eu costumo fazer isso com frequência no meu site. E as pessoas têm-me dito que a ideia é boa, ao menos assim não fica sempre sempre a mesma imagem, o que mais tarde se acaba por tornar cansativo.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Dez 2009 às 02:11)

Sob o *Seguimento Meteorológico*, o tópico *Resumo do Outono* proposto pelo N_Fig, por motivos lógicos não obteve luz verde para avançar.

Visto que o Outono deste ano é oficialmente dado como terminado, a menos que existam razões específicas para mantê-lo inactivo, o que seria de respeitar, propunha a reabertura deste mesmo tópico.


----------



## rijo (8 Jan 2010 às 02:29)

Na configuração dos perfis apenas é possível deixar dados relativamente a messengers *(coisa do passado)*. Gostava de saber se o Forum vbulletin que é utilizado pelo Meteopt ainda não tem a possibilidade de inserir o perfil do facebook e do twitter ou se haverá algum add-on que permita fazê-lo.


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2010 às 11:21)

Tenho estado aqui a pensar.. e tive uma ideia que não sei se mais alguém a teve até hoje. 

De qualquer maneira aqui vai:

O que acham de construir uma base de dados muito parecida à dos modelos GFS do MeteoPT, mas com dados meteorológicos de cada uma das cidades ou concelho, registados pelos membros do fórum, nos vários meses do ano? 

Fiz umas montagens para perceberem melhor a minha ideia. As alterações que fiz às imagens estão circundadas a cinzento.

A pesquisa era feita da mesma forma, excluindo as partes de Espanha e isso (CONSULTA POR CIDADE - PORTUGAL CONTINENTE; PORTUGAL AÇORES; PORTUGAL MADEIRA) 






Depois seleccionava-se o Distrito.





De seguida, a Cidade ou Localidade pertencentes ao Distrito seleccionado.





E, por fim, o Mês e o Ano pretendidos.





E era mais ou menos isto que aparecia em MODO TEXTO:





E isto no modo GRÁFICO (é só um gráfico para exemplificar, é claro que iam aparecer gráficos de precipitação, pressão atmosférica, etc etc...)





É claro que ainda há vários aspectos a ajustar, mas isso depois via-se, se a ideia fosse mesmo aprovada. Espero que tenham gostado da ideia, de qualquer maneira ficou aqui o meu contributo. 

Gostava que respondessem quando tivessem uma opinião.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2010 às 11:45)

Lightning disse:


> Tenho estado aqui a pensar.. e tive uma ideia que não sei se mais alguém a teve até hoje.
> 
> De qualquer maneira aqui vai:
> 
> ...



Gosto! Eu aprovo.
Só parece me que falta são as cotas de neve. Mas talvez tenha visto mal


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2010 às 11:52)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Gosto! Eu aprovo.
> Só parece me que falta são as cotas de neve. Mas talvez tenha visto mal



Cotas de neve? Desculpa mas não percebi. 

A base de dados vai ter apenas os resumos de cada mês, registados por cada um de nós do fórum, que vão ser organizados por localidade, concelho, distrito, etc. 

Ou seja o que vais encontrar são as tabelas e gráficos das temperaturas mínimas e máximas, precipitações, vento, HR, pressão, por aí fora...

Não percebi essa das cotas, deves estar a fazer confusão.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2010 às 12:06)

Lightning disse:


> Cotas de neve? Desculpa mas não percebi.
> 
> A base de dados vai ter apenas os resumos de cada mês, registados por cada um de nós do fórum, que vão ser organizados por localidade, concelho, distrito, etc.
> 
> ...




Confundi com os modelos gfs do meteopt, onde vem referenciada a cota de neve!


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2010 às 12:12)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Confundi com os modelos gfs do meteopt, onde vem referenciada a cota de neve!



Pois, já calculava isso. Agora é esperar para ver se a ideia é aprovada.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

Lightning disse:


> Pois, já calculava isso. Agora é esperar para ver se a ideia é aprovada.



Aprovar a ideia é fácil, agora quem faz? É uma coisa que dá um trabalho brutal.

A ideia já anda pela cabeça da administração há muito tempo.


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Aprovar a ideia é fácil, agora quem faz? É uma coisa que dá um trabalho brutal.
> 
> A ideia já anda pela cabeça da administração há muito tempo.



Já que dei eu a ideia (apesar de já andar aí há algum tempo, pelo que disseste), posso ajudar no que for preciso.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Jan 2010 às 02:33)

Bem, só pelo facto de terem colocado uma imagem de registos criada por mim já aprovei a ideia!!!  

Agora a sério...
Acho uma excelente ideia a criação de uma base de dados com um histórico minimamente pormenorizado dos nossos registos, obviamente que não seriam de carácter oficial tal como o não tem sido até ao momento, mas tal não impede que possamos ter informação detalhada sobre os mesmos para que independentemente das razões da consulta desses dados, possamos conhecer a cada momento climaticamente o nosso País, observar e compreender possíveis evoluções nessa matéria.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2010 às 14:10)

Venho propor ao fórum (já mencionado pelo Pedro, de Viseu) para criarem um sub-fórum sobre os sites dos membros do fórum ( de meteorologia), apesar de já estarem na parte dos Instrumentos meteorologia, mas para estar mais organizado e de uma forma diferente...
Agora é esperar que a ideia seja aprovada ou não, e se precisarem de alguma coisa digam, estou disposto a ajudar.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2010 às 14:51)

andres disse:


> Venho propor ao fórum (já mencionado pelo Pedro, de Viseu) para criarem um sub-fórum sobre os sites dos membros do fórum ( de meteorologia), apesar de já estarem na parte dos Instrumentos meteorologia, mas para estar mais organizado e de uma forma diferente...
> Agora é esperar que a ideia seja aprovada ou não, e se precisarem de alguma coisa digam, estou disposto a ajudar.



No sentido de uma melhor organização, estamos a trabalhar em algo simples mas que ajudará na consulta rápida de tópicos.
A primeira intervenção não será ainda na parte dos Instrumentos, mas daremos mais novidades em breve.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2010 às 20:02)

Retomando uma ideia que já aqui foi referida, não se poderia mudar o motivo do fórum que está naquela imagem com neve para um mais adequada à época (Primavera)?


----------



## jPdF (31 Mar 2010 às 20:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Retomando uma ideia que já aqui foi referida, não se poderia mudar o motivo do fórum que está naquela imagem com neve para um mais adequada à época (Primavera)?



Em relação a isso aqui há tempos tive uma ideia... por exemplo mudar-se o banner inicial para algo mais relacionado com a época meteorológica, e em relação a isso surgiu-me a ideia: 
Visto que muitos utilizadores do fórum  também são amantes de fotografia, porque não fazer concursos sazonais, com fotos nossas de forma a escolher-se qual deveria ser a escolhida para essa época...

Por exemplo:
Quinze dias antes do início do Verão abria-se um tópico onde os membros poderiam inserir uma foto cada até perfazer as 30, quando se chega-se às 30, fechava-se a possibilidade de inserção de fotos,e, após isso cada membro tinha direito a votar em 3 fotografias, ao fim de uma semana por exemplo fazia-se a contagem, ajustava-se a foto, colocava-se o logo do meteopt.com e serviria de banner da página durante essa estação...

Seria uma maneira não só de divulgar mais fotos, dinamizar um pouco o fórum em épocas mais paradas, e uma interacção mais dinâmica entre o utilizador e o interface da própria página...

Só uma ideia!


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2010 às 01:31)

No que diz respeito à organização do fórum, e que explicava ao andres de manhã, foram há momentos publicados os 3 primeiros tópicos que servem de índice de 3 fóruns:

 Fotografia e Vídeo de Portugal
 Fotografia e Vídeo Internacional
 Fotografia e Vídeo, Natureza e Viagens


São tópicos fechados, que servem única e exclusivamente para consulta. A sua actualização será periódica. 
Ao longo dos próximos tempos tentaremos alargar os índices a outros fóruns.


----------



## Thomar (1 Abr 2010 às 11:21)

AnDré disse:


> No que diz respeito à organização do fórum, e que explicava ao andres de manhã, foram há momentos publicados os 3 primeiros tópicos que servem de índice de 3 fóruns:
> 
> Fotografia e Vídeo de Portugal
> Fotografia e Vídeo Internacional
> ...




Muito bom! Muito mais fácil a consulta dos tópicos passados! Excelente!!! 

Continuem o bom trabalho!


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2010 às 10:04)

A última actualização vem ajudar bastante...

Queria propor uma coisa: um concurso de fotografia mensal e um anual com os vencedores de cada mês(2fotos), cada utilizador pode participar com 3fotos do mês passados, e.g. em Maio abre o concurso de Abril, e fazer agora um com os meses deste ano em que não tenha havido concurso,e.g. agora abria-se um para Janeiro, Fevereiro e março, e fazia-se o anula em Janeiro do próximo ano... 

Sem prémio mensal, apenas um competição saudável...

Pensem no assunto.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Abr 2010 às 14:39)

Pedro disse:


> A última actualização vem ajudar bastante...
> 
> Queria propor uma coisa: um concurso de fotografia mensal e um anual com os vencedores de cada mês(2fotos), cada utilizador pode participar com 3fotos do mês passados, e.g. em Maio abre o concurso de Abril, e fazer agora um com os meses deste ano em que não tenha havido concurso,e.g. agora abria-se um para Janeiro, Fevereiro e março, e fazia-se o anula em Janeiro do próximo ano...
> 
> ...



Sim, já tinha pensado nisso, acho que era uma boa ideia, poderiam fazer um concurso ainda este mês sobre o mes de Março.
E sim, era uma competição saúdavel.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jun 2010 às 21:07)

Administradores, vinha propor uma coisa:

Não podem colocar outra imagem, sem ser aquela do Inverno, uma adequada á Epoca.

Apenas uma sugestão.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Jun 2010 às 11:43)

Espectáculo de Imagem que está.
Obrigado .


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jun 2010 às 01:08)

Só para dizer que o cenário do meteoPT está mais interessante agora.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2010 às 01:24)

joseoliveira disse:


> Só para dizer que o cenário do meteoPT está mais interessante agora.



Sem duvida

Aquela imagem de Inverno não se adequava à estação em que estamos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jun 2010 às 09:03)

os meus parabéns por terem colocado uma imagem digna da estação em que estamos


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jun 2010 às 01:04)

Já desde há algum tempo que pensava em colocar a seguinte sugestão:

Habitualmente quando se apresentam dados para justificar e ou desenvolver um determinado assunto, como por exemplo os relatórios que acompanham os modelos de previsão meteorológica que na maioria das vezes se apresentam no idioma nativo dos sites em questão, não costumam ser minimamente traduzidos para o nosso idioma! 

É possível que em determinadas situações eventualmente não seja viável, no entanto pensa-se que não seja tanto assim!

Na minha modesta opinião e calculo que até da maioria dos membros, seria bom fazer uso de alguma de tantas ferramentas de tradução disponíveis e desta forma converter cada post com estas características num formato mais amigável! 
Que acham disto?


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 14:14)

Visto que a secção de Chat aqui no fórum se encontra em fase experimental, penso que poderá ser oportuno colocar a seguinte sugestão:

É possível colocar de alguma forma visível alguma indicação de que existe uma mensagem nova cada vez que ela realmente surge no quadro enquanto vagueamos pelos diversos tópicos? 
Muitas vezes são respostas às nossas perguntas que não sabemos o momento exacto da sua chegada e fazemos esperar quem está do outro lado!

Obrigado


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2010 às 01:56)

joseoliveira disse:


> Só para dizer que o cenário do meteoPT está mais interessante agora.



Desde o início do Verão que existe uma reformulação do visual ao início da página no Fórum, como que um complemento em sinal de boas-vindas aos membros e visitantes. 
Mais uma vez houve o cuidado em colocar uma belíssima imagem, agora outonal..., pena que talvez não tenha sido captada por cá.  mas acredito que Portugal seja bem completo em cenários que representem as 4 estações oficiais do ano!


----------



## David sf (12 Nov 2010 às 16:55)

Proponho o deslocamento de todas as mensagens no seguimento de modelos que pouco têm a ver com o tema, para um novo tópico na secção off-topic com o título que os moderadores acharem apropriado, algo do estilo comentários laterais às previsões do tempo e modelos, para onde seriam encaminhadas todas as mensagens deste tipo futuramente postadas e onde se pudesse discutir os gostos meteorológicos de cada um, as suas decepções, impactes económicos, actividades ao ar livre, etc. Mas últimas 3 páginas do seguimento de modelos este mês a esmagadora maioria das mensagens está off-topic.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

...e tende a desvirtualizar o objectivo para o qual foi criado!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

Não vejo a finalidade, se o off-topic é um fórum não relacionado com a meteorologia e não sou moderador mas penso que algum post que seja off-topic poderá ser eliminado e dependendo do seu conteúdo o membro avisado.


----------



## 1337 (12 Nov 2010 às 21:11)

foi apenas uma discussão naquele topico,tudo bem que não fosse exactamente previsões de modelos mas era sobre meteorologia no fundo e isso é que interessa neste forum, foi apenas uma discussão amigavel quem não quer que não leia tem bom remédio


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Nov 2010 às 10:39)

1337 disse:


> foi apenas uma discussão amigavel quem não quer que não leia tem bom remédio



Sem querer de modo algum reacender a fogueira e desde já "desculpem qualquer coisinha", acho no entanto que há certo tipo de posturas com um "quê" de indiferença acompanhada de alguma agressividade. Esta do "quem não quer que não leia", enfim, vale o que vale... 

Confesso que por acaso não estive por dentro do último episódio do que chamaria de "meteonovela", mas desde que por aqui ando e todos ou "quase todos" já perceberam que o esforço de alguns membros em evitar que cenas destas ocorram é mínimo e como tal, baseando-me em outros episódios que não passaram de cenas que pouco dignificam este espaço que tantas vezes dizemos ser a nossa 2ª casa, acho que facilmente se perde a noção de que não são só os membros habituados a este ambiente que acedem ao tópico, outros membros o fazem e claro, muito importante, os visitantes!
Sou um simples membro e refiro-me a isto apenas nesse contexto, quase nunca posto por lá mas é uma capelinha que sempre visito e às vezes dá vontade de bater com a porta; já nem me refiro a trechos que como já aqui se disse de "muro das lamentações", acho que é um mal menor, mas sim a forma compulsiva com que se dá um murro na mesa atribuindo para quem o faz o dom da verdade absoluta o que ás vezes mais parece um debate político!

_"quem não quer que não leia"_, bom, é difícil não ler pelo menos uma vez para depois dizer que não se gosta! Se discordar de outros envolve criticar os seus pontos de vista porque não fazê-lo de forma construtiva, mas acredito que alguns não saibam o que isso é, aliás, por quanto mais tempo estaremos nós a discutir este problema?


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2010 às 11:22)

não leve isso como uma fase de agressividade,mas as vezes enerva.me estarmos a falar/discutir sobre um assunto de meteorologia e vem outros sujeitos que parece que andam á procura disso para fazer "queixinhas"
se os moderadores permitiram e eles sim são os unicos que podem dizer o que esta mal, para que os outros membros estão com "manias" de moderadores?
era um assunto perfeitamente normal não vi o problema


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Nov 2010 às 12:22)

O que está aqui em causa não é discutir o papel dos moderadores e em relação aos mesmos que sinceramente não tenho razão de queixa, já para não falar que não me compete avaliar o trabalho que fazem e entendo que o fazem melhor do que eu certamente faria, apenas expressei a minha opinião sobre o que por vezes se passa e de modo algum é a minha intenção andar aqui a fazer-me passar por moderador, por isso, em relação ao que referi limito-me a deixar para que seja apreciado por quem de direito não perdendo de vista o objectivo para o qual aqui estou, o que para mim é bem mais importante.


----------



## David sf (13 Nov 2010 às 12:30)

Não se trata de fazer queixinhas, mas sim de tentar manter a discussão dentro do tema. Uma coisa é um desabafo, outra é estar 2 páginas inteiras a discutir quanto chove no Algarve e se isso é bom ou não. Até pode ser uma discussão interessante, mas noutro sítio. No fórum espanhol, para dar um exemplo, há um tópico de modelos bastante controlado e onde se apaga tudo o que não tem a ver, e em off-topic um seguimento livre de modelos, onde toda a gente diz o que lhe apetece.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2010 às 13:12)

Já existe um tópico no fórum onde o assunto já é debatido, as mensagens no tópico dos modelos podem ser colocadas aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/clima-do-algarve-que-futuro-1405-7.html.


----------



## PauloSR (15 Nov 2010 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Bom dia a todos,

Antes de mais, deixo uma sugestão aos moderadores deste fórum? Porque não, criar um tópico _*Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos para o ALGARVE*_? :assobio::assobio: Ultimamente, 60% da discussão gira em torno do clima do Algarve, e discussão essa que comtempla choros e lamentações  Sei de antemão que estamos a chegar à epoca das lamentações maiores, quando a neve não atinge as cotas esperadas  Devemos é ter cuidado neste tipo de situações.

Pelo que vejo, a madrugada de Quarta-Feira irá dar uma grande rega no Minho e Douro Litoral, uma rega "normal" para o resto do país, se bem que o Algarve apenas irá levar com alguns aguaceiros. Porém, quer isto dizer que não fica a zeros


----------



## vitamos (15 Nov 2010 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



ThaZouk disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Antes de mais, deixo uma sugestão aos moderadores deste fórum? Porque não, criar um tópico _*Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos para o ALGARVE*_? :assobio::assobio: Ultimamente, 60% da discussão gira em torno do clima do Algarve, e discussão essa que comtempla choros e lamentações  Sei de antemão que estamos a chegar à epoca das lamentações maiores, quando a neve não atinge as cotas esperadas  Devemos é ter cuidado neste tipo de situações.
> 
> Pelo que vejo, a madrugada de Quarta-Feira irá dar uma grande rega no Minho e Douro Litoral, uma rega "normal" para o resto do país, se bem que o Algarve apenas irá levar com alguns aguaceiros. Porém, quer isto dizer que não fica a zeros



O tópico sobre *CLIMA* do Algarve existe e está activo:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/clima-do-algarve-que-futuro-1405.html

Seguimento e previsão do tempo de qualquer região Portuguesa é feita aqui. Importa neste tópico é o acompanhamento das previsões, gerais ou particularizadas por regiões dentro de contexto apropriado e on-topic. Se tal se verificar não existe qualquer problema e este tópico seguirá dentro da normalidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2010 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



ThaZouk disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Antes de mais, deixo uma sugestão aos moderadores deste fórum? Porque não, criar um tópico _*Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos para o ALGARVE*_? :assobio::assobio: Ultimamente, 60% da discussão gira em torno do clima do Algarve, e discussão essa que comtempla choros e lamentações  Sei de antemão que estamos a chegar à epoca das lamentações maiores, quando a neve não atinge as cotas esperadas  Devemos é ter cuidado neste tipo de situações.
> 
> Pelo que vejo, a madrugada de Quarta-Feira irá dar uma grande rega no Minho e Douro Litoral, uma rega "normal" para o resto do país, se bem que o Algarve apenas irá levar com alguns aguaceiros. Porém, quer isto dizer que não fica a zeros



Para se criar um seguimento para o Algarve, também se teria de criar um para o Litoral Centro, para O Litoral norte e Interior Centro.
Mas até que não era má ideia de criar para cada um deles, para ser mais organizado.
Isto a minha opinião


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2010 às 16:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



andres disse:


> Para se criar um seguimento para o Algarve, também se teria de criar um para o Litoral Centro, para O Litoral norte e Interior Centro.
> Mas até que não era má ideia de criar para cada um deles, para ser mais organizado.
> Isto a minha opinião



  Desculpem lá, mas somos um país tão pequeno que não faz sentido tantos desdobramentos.

  Percebo a vossa ideia, mas arriscamo-nos a uma dispersão de Tópicos que, a meu ver, dificulta a consulta.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Nov 2010 às 16:28)

andres disse:


> Para se criar um seguimento para o Algarve, também se teria de criar um para o Litoral Centro, para O Litoral norte e Interior Centro.
> Mas até que não era má ideia de criar para cada um deles, para ser mais organizado.
> Isto a minha opinião



André, não acho minimamente viável essa política de separação. No caso do Seguimento, acho lógico a sua separação, porque apesar de Portugal ser uma rectângulo pequenino pode ter diversas formas de tempo no mesmo momento, e se toda a gente postasse num mesmo tópico as consições actuais de uma qualquer região do país anadavmos todos tontinhos sem saber onde fazia este tempo e onde fazia o outro.

No caso das previsões, não acho nada lógico, porque as previsões terão que ser feitas em relação a todo o país e não a uma região. Não tem nexo nenhum.  Sendo isto a opinião de alguém leigo como eu.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2010 às 16:32)

Pedro disse:


> André, não acho minimamente viável essa política de separação. No caso do Seguimento, acho lógico a sua separação, porque apesar de Portugal ser uma rectângulo pequenino pode ter diversas formas de tempo no mesmo momento, e se toda a gente postasse num mesmo tópico as consições actuais de uma qualquer região do país anadavmos todos tontinhos sem saber onde fazia este tempo e onde fazia o outro.
> 
> No caso das previsões, não acho nada lógico, porque as previsões terão que ser feitas em relação a todo o país e não a uma região. Não tem nexo nenhum.  Sendo isto a opinião de alguém leigo como eu.





> Desculpem lá, mas somos um país tão pequeno que não faz sentido tantos desdobramentos.
> 
> Percebo a vossa ideia, mas arriscamo-nos a uma dispersão de Tópicos que, a meu ver, dificulta a consulta.



Eu sei, era apenas uma opinião, e um exemplo, não é necessário criar um topico seguimento algarve...



> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Antes de mais, deixo uma sugestão aos moderadores deste fórum? Porque não, criar um tópico Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos para o ALGARVE?  Ultimamente, 60% da discussão gira em torno do clima do Algarve, e discussão essa que comtempla choros e lamentações  Sei de antemão que estamos a chegar à epoca das lamentações maiores, quando a neve não atinge as cotas esperadas  Devemos é ter cuidado neste tipo de situações.
> 
> Pelo que vejo, a madrugada de Quarta-Feira irá dar uma grande rega no Minho e Douro Litoral, uma rega "normal" para o resto do país, se bem que o Algarve apenas irá levar com alguns aguaceiros. Porém, quer isto dizer que não fica a zeros


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2010 às 15:33)

Tal como existe o botão do paypal pra fazer donativos pro meteomoita na secção dos modelos também poderia haver o mesmo pro fórum, não ? Assim ao menos sempre se ajudava a pagar o servidor que não é propriamente barato e talvez não fosse necessária tanta publicidade.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Nov 2010 às 20:58)

Penso que o tópico "Seg. Previsões do Tempo e Modelos" se devia desdobrar em 3 tópicos:

- Até às 76h (96h quando muito): neste tópico seria discutida a intensidade e abrangência das variáveis meteorológicas em Portugal Continental e Ilhas.
- Das 96h às 200h: Seriam discutidos os vários cenários, no que toca à dinâmica global e probabilidade de ocorrência.
- A partir das 200h: Seriam discutidos cenários de tendência, a sua probabilidade e consistência enquanto tendência a médio prazo.


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2010 às 21:22)

Paulo H disse:


> Penso que o tópico "Seg. Previsões do Tempo e Modelos" se devia desdobrar em 3 tópicos:
> 
> - Até às 76h (96h quando muito): neste tópico seria discutida a intensidade e abrangência das variáveis meteorológicas em Portugal Continental e Ilhas.
> - Das 96h às 200h: Seriam discutidos os vários cenários, no que toca à dinâmica global e probabilidade de ocorrência.
> - A partir das 200h: Seriam discutidos cenários de tendência, a sua probabilidade e consistência enquanto tendência a médio prazo.



É uma boa ideia, é como se faz no Infoclimat. A parte a partir das 200h, incluir-se-ia mais na previsão sazonal. Ou então dividir o seguimento das previsões do tempo, que como é óbvio só são fiáveis a curto prazo do seguimento de modelos onde se analisa a evolução e tendência dos mesmos.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Nov 2010 às 02:37)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



Veterano disse:


> Desculpem lá, mas somos um país tão pequeno que não faz sentido tantos desdobramentos.
> 
> Percebo a vossa ideia, mas arriscamo-nos a uma dispersão de Tópicos que, a meu ver, dificulta a consulta.



Até agora, o post que vai mais ao encontro da minha opinião em relação a isto é este!
Penso que corríamos o risco de ao "descentralizar-mos" esse tópico, a sua dinâmica perder-se-ia visto que seria distribuída pelas várias regiões; agora há um ponto penso que importante a sublinhar, será que esta fase (não vejo outra coisa senão isso) deste dirigir de atenções para a região do Algarve cuja evolução desde há algumas semanas a esta parte se irá manter com a consistência necessária e ou suficiente para que arraste consigo e de forma paralela a existência deste tipo de tópico para as outras regiões? Não sei até que ponto a dimensão do nosso país o justifica! 
Comparamo-nos muitas vezes aos países vizinhos com dinâmicas bem diferentes nesta matéria e embora isso mostre o nosso lado expansionista a funcionar, nem sempre serve de ponto de arranque para voos mais altos.
Enfim, o futuro próximo o dirá!


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

A Imagem do forum ainda está dentro da época, mas a neve chegou em força e poderiam colocar imagem de Inverno..

Apenas uma opinião..


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

Sim, apesar de ainda não se encontrar propriamente fora de época e a mesma se definir como fase de transição, o Inverno aproxima-se a passos largos.

O novo cenário poderá já estar na forja; Será com neve? Muita neve? É uma hipótese que (na minha simples opinião) não me parece muito adequada visto que boa parte do país não se identifica com um ambiente onde predomina o branco que de forma regular apenas se avista acima dos cerca de 1400m e com descida das cotas em eventos esporádicos. Mas venha daí um bom cenário de Inverno!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Dez 2010 às 09:53)

Ja temos nova imagem de fundo a fazer jus ao Inverno  
Gosto Bastante


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2010 às 10:04)

Muito boa a imagem nova...

Já agora, para quê aquele 11 com uma gerbera?


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2010 às 10:07)

Pedro disse:


> Muito boa a imagem nova...
> 
> Já agora, para quê aquele 11 com uma gerbera?



Ano Novo


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2010 às 10:34)

Thomar disse:


> Ano Novo



Ok. Obrigado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2010 às 10:53)

hehehe
Imagem nova bastante boa!!! Parabens a quem a fez!!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2010 às 14:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> hehehe
> Imagem nova bastante boa!!! Parabens a quem a fez!!



A imagem do Inverno tem sido sempre a mesma acho eu.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

Thomar disse:


> Ano Novo



Na verdade, se forem reparando, o número diminuir a cada dia, seja, é a contagem decrescente, em dia, para acabar o ano...


----------



## actioman (23 Dez 2010 às 16:14)

Pedro disse:


> Muito boa a imagem nova...
> 
> Já agora, para quê aquele 11 com uma gerbera?



Hehehe 

Acho que já percebeste , mas para quem ainda não. Aquilo não é uma gerbera (tipo de flor) é uma "bomba" com o seu rastilho acesso e prestes a explodir. A contagem decrescente são os dias que ainda faltam para o fim do ano e a entrada no novo 2011!

No caso da imagem, como estamos a 23 de Dezembro, ainda faltam 9 dias!








Mais um bonito pormenor da equipa MeteoPT, assim passando meio desapercebido, mas ao mesmo tempo bem visível aos mais atentos e detalhistas!


----------



## Vânia_Geo (25 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

A melhor sugestão que tenho para fazer ao MeteoPT é que vote na minha árvore de Natal ecológica e divulgue esta iniciativa!!!!  

Conforme referi noutro tópico, este ano continuo envolvida em mais projectos ligados ao ambiente. Num deles inscrevi a escola num concurso de construção de uma árvore de Natal ecológica através da reutilização de embalagens Tetra Pak (300 embalagens mais concretamente). 

Ora bem, a árvore foi construída com muita força de vontade e trabalho também! 

Todavia, agora preciso da vossa ajuda para fazer da minha árvore a vencedora! 

Como? 

Preciso do vosso voto, bem como o voto dos vossos amigos e familiares também! Apesar de ter a minha árvore em 1.º lugar, já há outras escolas a aproximarem-se da nossa posição!   São cerca de 400 escolas a concurso e todas querem um dos prémios a concurso:
1.º prémio – 4 000 euros em material ecológico;
2.º prémio – 2 000 euros em material ecológico;
3.º prémio – 1 000 euros em material ecológico.

Como podem ver os prémios são aliciantes e nós precisamos deles para concretizar outros projectos que temos em mãos.  

*ATENÇÃO: Peço que quando forem votar na minha árvore o façam clicando na última estrelinha do voto, ou seja, a 5.ª estrelinha, pois esta dá-nos logo 5 votos! Faz toda a diferença!*
Peço assim, mais uma vez, que contribuam com um voto na árvore de Natal ecológica da minha escola - *Escola Secundária de Dona Luísa de Gusmão! *Enviem estes dados para todos os contactos possíveis, pois é urgente continuarmos a aumentar o número de votos!

A nossa árvore está acessível através do link:
*http://natalamarelo.simenoamarelo.pt/679/escola-secundaria-d-luisa-de-gusmao.htm *
(devem efectuar um registo no site). 

A votação decorrerá entre o dia 21 de Dezembro e 21 de Janeiro. Neste período serão escolhidas, por votação online, 20 das cerca de 400 árvores de Natal ecológicas a concurso, que posteriormente serão avaliadas por um júri que ditará as 3 premiadas (sendo que estas 20 serão dividas em 2 escalões -10 até ao 1.º ciclo e outras 10 a partir do 2.ºciclo até ao secundário).
Para quem tiver dificuldades em votar, tenho um guião de orientação para o registo no site e votação na nossa árvore (é só pedir por e-mail: vaniaritamorais@gmail.com)! 

Votos de um Natal Feliz e Ecológico!


----------



## amando96 (27 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

Shout box na home page?


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2010 às 12:48)

amando96 disse:


> Shout box na home page?



Já existe.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2011 às 20:00)

Numa conversa há uns meses com o Vince, debatemos porque não publicar os mapas MeteoPt, que os admnistradores e moderados utilizam no tópico da previsão, ao qual me foi respondido, e concordo de todo que se fora o MeteoPt a criar e a ser o host dos mapas, não havia de ser público.

lembrei-me depois (talvez seja um ideia desparatada), de se criar um sistema de crédito de acesso aos mapas. É apenas e somente uma ideia.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2011 às 21:26)

O hosting dos meteogramas deixou de ser o meteomoita, passa a ser o meteopt em si. Alguma razão em especial??


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2011 às 10:28)

Pedro disse:


> Numa conversa há uns meses com o Vince, debatemos porque não publicar os mapas MeteoPt, que os admnistradores e moderados utilizam no tópico da previsão, ao qual me foi respondido, e concordo de todo que se fora o MeteoPt a criar e a ser o host dos mapas, não havia de ser público.
> 
> lembrei-me depois (talvez seja um ideia desparatada), de se criar um sistema de crédito de acesso aos mapas. É apenas e somente uma ideia.



Eles são para ser públicos, era para ser no início do Inverno em Dezembro mas não foi possível, mas está quase, ninguém mais do que nós quer disponibilizar tudo a todos pois temos tido muito trabalho com isso e outras coisas. Falta mesmo muito pouco, só mais um pouco de paciência.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2011 às 12:44)

Pedro disse:


> O hosting dos meteogramas deixou de ser o meteomoita, passa a ser o meteopt em si. Alguma razão em especial??



O hosting foi só o meteomoita para testes. Há muito tempo que o hosting é no servidor do meteopt.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jan 2011 às 18:54)

Vince disse:


> Eles são para ser públicos, era para ser no início do Inverno em Dezembro mas não foi possível, mas está quase, ninguém mais do que nós quer disponibilizar tudo a todos pois temos tido muito trabalho com isso e outras coisas. Falta mesmo muito pouco, só mais um pouco de paciência.



Ok então Vince!!! Força com isso.



HotSpot disse:


> O hosting foi só o meteomoita para testes. Há muito tempo que o hosting é no servidor do meteopt.



Peço desculpa, apenas ontem reparei...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2011 às 18:57)

Boas,
Venho aqui sugerir outro serviço de upload de imagens dado que o ImageShack usado no fórum agora precisa de registo para fazer upload ou até ver as imagens que são transferidas para lá. Não percebi isto e é incomodativo ter que fazer o upload da imagem, depois clicar no botão direito, copiar endereço da imagem e pôr em tags IMG (sem registo). Não dará para integrar um completamente livre tipo o imgur?

API do imgur


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2011 às 20:11)

Boa tarde. 

Tomando em atenção a censura que é feita á criação de novos tópicos no sitio "Off-Topic" venho deste modo propor que os vossos administradores deste site, criem um manual de conduta com as regras de participação neste Forum.

Este manual na forma de tópico deve ser inamovivel, ou seja, não ir caindo sempre para baixo, porque torna-se inalcançável.

Desta forma as pessoas sabem o que podem fazer ou não.

O manual deve-se aprofundar também ás restantes assuntos e tópicos que abrangem este Forum.

Só assim contribuem para uma melhoria dos serviços prestados neste Site, toda a gente conheça as suas regras de forma mais profunda.

Espero ter-me entendido e a minha opinião é partilhada por outros membros.

EX: O Tópico criado em Off_Topic de nome "Eleições no Sporting: Realidade ou Farsa" foi eliminado e tudo o que mete futebol parece ter tomado o mesmo destino.

Assim sendo e se a criação de tópicos é assim tão limitada, então sugere-se que seja então criado o manual de utilização e manual de conduta, pois só assim o vosso site (Forum) torna-se mais util, credivel e menos PIDE (censurante). Desse modo toda a gente sabe como funciona o vosso Forum.

Esse manual pode ter a forma de tópico inamovível, janela flutuante ou algo semelhante a uma POP_UP  !!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2011 às 20:14)

Aurélio disse:


> EX: O Tópico criado em Off_Topic de nome "Eleições no Sporting: Realidade ou Farsa" foi eliminado e tudo o que mete futebol parece ter tomado o mesmo destino.


Mas há razões para isso, que já provocou problemas vezes de mais para ser aceitado outra vez. Não é ir tentando e tentando de novo até que haja (ou não, nunca se sabe) problemas e isso vá denegrir a imagem do fórum.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2011 às 20:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mas há razões para isso, que já provocou problemas vezes de mais para ser aceitado outra vez. Não é ir tentando e tentando de novo até que haja (ou não, nunca se sabe) problemas e isso vá denegrir a imagem do fórum.



Não percebi nada, seja mais explicito !!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Mar 2011 às 20:18)

Já houveram muitos tópicos de futebol no fórum que causaram problemas e até causaram a expulsão de vários membros. Já aconteceu vezes de mais para começar a ser aceitado de novo e como disse noutro tópico vale mais não aceitar para prevenir, do que remediar, podendo estragar a imagem do fórum com mais _possíveis_ discussões e lutas entre clubes que como disse também, acabam na expulsão de membros.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2011 às 20:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já houveram muitos tópicos de futebol no fórum que causaram problemas e até causaram a expulsão de vários membros. Já aconteceu vezes de mais para começar a ser aceitado de novo e como disse noutro tópico vale mais não aceitar para prevenir, do que remediar, podendo estragar a imagem do fórum com mais _possíveis_ discussões e lutas entre clubes que como disse também, acabam na expulsão de membros.



Bolas para expulsar membros deve ter sido muito grave mesmo ... devem ter mandado ir ver se os "alhos" estavam bons, para tal ter acontecido.
O futebol é apenas um desporto em que nos devemos divertir e aceitar as coisas como são.
Mas como as pessoas em Portugal habituaram-se ao clima de guerra no Futebol, induzidos pelos dirigentes isso transparece para os adeptos. Faz-me lembrar as ovelhas a seguirem o pastor.
Para mim o futebol é uma festa, uma vez ganha-se, outra perde-se, e por isso entendo como sendo um mero desporto que nos diverte.
Mas já entendi o que quiseste dizer .... embora ache que se tenha exagerado !!
Não tira a credibilidade ao Forum de certeza, pois quem mete aqui os pés não procura futebol mas sim meteorologia. 
O futebol aqui é mais um Off-Topic para entreter a malta quando o tempo está aborrecido ...


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mar 2011 às 20:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Tomando em atenção a censura que é feita á criação de novos tópicos no sitio "Off-Topic" venho deste modo propor que os vossos administradores deste site, criem um manual de conduta com as regras de participação neste Forum.
> 
> ...



Neste fórum não existe censura. Acho que é uma palavra muito forte para se dirigir ao fórum e começa a ser muito repetitivo da sua parte,  este tipo de palavreados. Este fórum não é uma ditadura e nem os seus moderadores são a PIDE.

Em zonas mais sensíveis do fórum, existem regras criadas, para que os utilizadores as respeitem.

Felizmente, este é um espaço pacifico, onde a prevalece o bom senso na maioria dos membros.

O Aurélio deve ser um dos membros que tem mais post's eliminados no fórum. Na minha opinião, não deve perguntar a nós porque isso acontece. Devia fazer essa pergunta a si.

Como membro regular do fórum, sabe há muito tempo, que tópicos sobre futebol não são permitidos no fórum. No entanto, insiste em criar tópicos e depois vem apelidar os moderadores de fascistas.

Resumindo, o manual é uma boa ideia e serviria para muitos membros se integrarem rapidamente nas regras deste fórum. Para si não serviria para nada.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mar 2011 às 20:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas como as pessoas em Portugal habituaram-se ao clima de guerra no Futebol, induzidos pelos dirigentes isso transparece para os adeptos. Faz-me lembrar as ovelhas a seguirem o pastor.
> Para mim o futebol é uma festa, uma vez ganha-se, outra perde-se, e por isso entendo como sendo um mero desporto que nos diverte.



Já agora, queria salientar mais um contra senso da sua parte. Escreve o texto acima sobre o futebol, mas o tópico que criou tem como titulo:  

"Eleições no Sporting: Realidade ou Farsa"


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2011 às 22:51)

HotSpot disse:


> Já agora, queria salientar mais um contra senso da sua parte. Escreve o texto acima sobre o futebol, mas o tópico que criou tem como titulo:
> 
> "Eleições no Sporting: Realidade ou Farsa"



Que por acaso é sobre Futebol, afinal de contas o desporto rei do Sporting é o futebol.
Logo o tópico que estava tentando criar era as Eleições do Sporting, cujo texto de discussão era as eleições do Sporting e tudo o que se passou ... 
O que escrevi acima logicamente era sobre Futebol, porque estava falando com o *educado* colega acima e esclarecendo a não presença de tópicos relacionados com o Futebol.
Uma abordagem mais atenta ao que foi escrito acima teria percebido certamente isso ...

O assunto do Tópico criado e eliminado era integralmente sobre as eleições do Sporting. Tudo o que passou e que poderá vir a passar.


----------



## ijv (28 Mar 2011 às 23:01)

Eu sugeria que fosse adicionado o suporte para dispositivos moveis.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

> Neste fórum não existe censura. Acho que é uma palavra muito forte para se dirigir ao fórum e começa a ser muito repetitivo da sua parte,  este tipo de palavreados. Este fórum não é uma ditadura e nem os seus moderadores são a PIDE.


Por isso o manual seria boa ideia, não vejo nenhum letreiro a dizer. Proibido tópicos de futebol



> Em zonas mais sensíveis do fórum, existem regras criadas, para que os utilizadores as respeitem.


Por isso existem tópicos e sub-tópicos para que se abordem aqueles assuntos e não outros. O Seguimento de Previsão e Modelos está assim um pouco fora de rota, não concorda....



> Felizmente, este é um espaço pacifico, onde a prevalece o bom senso na maioria dos membros.


Sim a dos membros que respeitam a opinião dos outros e não questionam o que os outros pensam. Infelizmente não é o seu caso relativamente á minha pessoa, o que lamento. O Chasing Thunder e outros dizem 500000 vezes a mesma coisa, mas está tudo bem. Parece o muro das lamentações!!



> O Aurélio deve ser um dos membros que tem mais post's eliminados no fórum. Na minha opinião, não deve perguntar a nós porque isso acontece. Devia fazer essa pergunta a si.


Por alguma razão ando calado, assim deixo o espaço para os restantes membros divagarem o que quiserem. E ocupa menos espaço na base de dados. O Forum assim anda melhor.



> Como membro regular do fórum, sabe há muito tempo, que tópicos sobre futebol não são permitidos no fórum. No entanto, insiste em criar tópicos e depois vem apelidar os moderadores de fascistas.


Curiosamente apenas resolvi criar este tópico. Acha que se soubesse ia perder o meu tempo a tentar criar um. Tenho mais que fazer. Veja quantos posts fiz em "Off-Topic" e saberá a resposta.
Eu não sou de certeza o problema deste Forum, e garantidamente não é por mim, que não existe tópicos sobre esse assunto. 
Fascistas ... não o chamei de fascista.
Referi a PIDE no sentido que limitam as pessoas na criação de tópicos, se não os podem criar criem o manual de conduta, em vez de simplesmente os apagarem. Parecendo que os estão a censurar (PIDE).



> Resumindo, o manual é uma boa ideia e serviria para muitos membros se integrarem rapidamente nas regras deste fórum. Para si não serviria para nada.


Devia mudar de atitude, em relação á minha pessoa. Esse tipo de atitude não o credibiliza como administrador do Forum, nem como pessoa. Faz-me ter ideia menos positiva de si e ganhava mais como meu amigo do que como não meu amigo. Mas voçê é que sabe o que pretende que os outros pensem de si.


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2011 às 23:30)

Aurélio, tem toda a razão quanto às regras, tem sido uma coisa falada há anos anos mas que tem sido esquecida da nossa parte, também porque o fórum em "cruzeiro" não tem precisado delas felizmente.

Não há tópicos sobre futebol dado que acabavam sempre em confusão de frutas e escutas, e não se abrem excepções a propósito das eleições do Sporting pois aí teriam que se abrir excepções mais vezes. Eleições essas que até mostraram o lado negro da "doença" do futebol, afinal aquilo que levou a que acabassemos com tópicos sobre ele aqui no fórum. Quanto à PIDE, vá insultar outros para outra freguesia, desculpe-me a frontalidade, mas tem que ser.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Mar 2011 às 00:08)

Vince disse:


> Aurélio, tem toda a razão quanto às regras, tem sido uma coisa falada há anos anos mas que tem sido esquecida da nossa parte, também porque o fórum em "cruzeiro" não tem precisado delas felizmente.
> 
> Não há tópicos sobre futebol dado que acabavam sempre em confusão de frutas e escutas, e não se abrem excepções a propósito das eleições do Sporting pois aí teriam que se abrir excepções mais vezes. Eleições essas que até mostraram o lado negro da "doença" do futebol, afinal aquilo que levou a que acabassemos com tópicos sobre ele aqui no fórum. Quanto à PIDE, vá insultar outros para outra freguesia, desculpe-me a frontalidade, mas tem que ser.



Esteve bem até á ultima frase ... 
Relativamente ao assunto PIDE disse o que tinha a dizer, e não retiro, foi explicado o contexto e entendeu quem quis entender ...
Relativamente á minha participação dos meus posts referida pelo seu colega, é regular mas podia ser bem mais se sentisse uma maior interactividade construtiva e não destrutiva, deturpando tudo o que digo, a toda a hora.
Cumprimentos,


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mar 2011 às 00:45)

> Devia mudar de atitude, em relação á minha pessoa. Esse tipo de atitude não o credibiliza como administrador do Forum, nem como pessoa. Faz-me ter ideia menos positiva de si e ganhava mais como meu amigo do que como não meu amigo. Mas voçê é que sabe o que pretende que os outros pensem de si.



Sr. Aurélio,

Em qualquer contexto, PIDE é PIDE.

A minha forma de estar no fórum e de moderar quando é necessário, é igual para si ou qualquer outro membro do fórum, acredite se quiser. O fórum está acima de qualquer vaidade pessoal, seja minha, sua ou de qualquer outro membro.

Quando você intervêm correctamente no fórum, não faço nenhuma "censura" (uso este termo porque parece que é o que está mais familiarizado), porque a sua participação é simplesmente, correcta...

Em relação às suas considerações sobre a minha pessoa, estou sinceramente a marimbar para o que você pensa.

Eu não ganho mais nem menos como seu amigo. Passo a citar uma parte da sua assinatura:

Biografia
    Sério, Honesto, Realista !!

Eu não sou amigo das pessoas que se intitulam assim ... eu sou amigo das pessoas que EU ACHO sérias e honestas... 

Portanto, quando me pede uma atitude construtiva, comece você por tê-la ao respeitar as regras deste espaço e demais membros.

Da minha parte, e enquanto puder, vou sempre chamar a atenção a qualquer membro, vou repetir, a qualquer membro que viole o bom funcionamento deste espaço.

Espero ter sido claro...


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mar 2011 às 10:28)

ijv disse:


> Eu sugeria que fosse adicionado o suporte para dispositivos moveis.



Existe suporte para dispositivos móveis.

Experimenta o seguinte link no teu telemóvel:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/index.php?styleid=10


----------



## ijv (29 Mar 2011 às 11:30)

Ok ja vi que tem.
Tambem era bom(falo por mim) existe uma aplicação para iphone que se chama tapatalk, se pudessem adicionar suporte do fórum para tal era bom


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jun 2011 às 17:54)

Já aqui tinha sido lançada a ideia, mas volto a dizer:

Maio foi um mês de extremos meteorológicos, em relação ao mau tempo. Por isso penso que é o momento certo de fazermos um concurso amigável, sem prémio, do mês de maio.. Limite de fotos 3 ou 4.. Depois metiam uma data para encerramento do concurso e administradores ou.. ( Ofereço-me a avaliar as fotos) escolherão as 3 melhores fotografias..

Pensem e digam alguma coisa.. Obrigado !!


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2011 às 22:19)

Venho propor uma coisa que já se fazia antes das divisões dos Seguimentos.
Os nossos ranking's meteorológicos:





Eu sei que leva muito tempo para fazer estes ranking's. Poderia ser feito por várias pessoas, cada uma com um dia da semana, caso haja muita afluência na disponibilidade de quererem fazer. Que acham?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jun 2011 às 22:20)

Nem sabia que isto já tinha existido. Acho boa ideia reviver isto, apesar de nunca me ter passado a ideia pela cabeça


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jun 2011 às 13:56)

Eu sabia que tinha existido porque tenho visto arquivos 

Concordo !


----------



## MSantos (8 Jun 2011 às 19:01)

João Soares disse:


> Venho propor uma coisa que já se fazia antes das divisões dos Seguimentos.
> Os nossos ranking's meteorológicos:
> 
> Eu sei que leva muito tempo para fazer estes ranking's. Poderia ser feito por várias pessoas, cada uma com um dia da semana, caso haja muita afluência na disponibilidade de quererem fazer. Que acham?



Isto já não se faz à uns anos, defacto devia dar muito trabalho a fazer, podia-se fazer um ranking destes por cada tópico de seguimento, um para o Interior Norte, outro para a Madeira e Açores... etc, e não precisava de ser a mesma pessoa a fazer os rankings todos como é obvio


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jun 2011 às 21:02)

Reparei que nos primórdios do MeteoPT havia uma wiki. Porque é que foi descontinuada? Podia ser uma boa fonte de informação para quem soubesse menos, que pudesse ser editada livremente por quem soubesse.


----------



## Fil (22 Jun 2011 às 18:16)

O problema dos rankings é que dava imenso trabalho fazê-lo manualmente todos os dias, especialmente a uma só pessoa (acho que era o André). Depois pensou-se em fazer-se algo automático em que seriamos nós a introduzir os dados, mas acabou por ficar em nada. Quem sabe no futuro quando houver um portal.



SpiderVV disse:


> Reparei que nos primórdios do MeteoPT havia uma wiki. Porque é que foi descontinuada? Podia ser uma boa fonte de informação para quem soubesse menos, que pudesse ser editada livremente por quem soubesse.



Bem isso foi mesmo nos primórdios , só esteve acessível durante uns meses como teste. Mas é uma ideia que já está pensada para o futuro (portal).


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2011 às 18:35)

Fil disse:


> O problema dos rankings é que dava imenso trabalho fazê-lo manualmente todos os dias, especialmente a uma só pessoa (acho que era o André). Depois pensou-se em fazer-se algo automático em que seriamos nós a introduzir os dados, mas acabou por ficar em nada. Quem sabe no futuro quando houver um portal.



Sim, sim. Era o AnDré. Ele muitas ficava aqui horas a fio a noite, a espera que alguém mais atrasado lhe dessem os extremos.
Algo automático, seria uma excelente ideia. Mas uma coisa a seu tempo


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2011 às 21:24)

Por vezes gosto de ir aos registos do fórum e recordar os eventos meteorologicos passados faço isso com alguma frequência e uma coisa de que sinto falta é dos tópicos de seguimentos especiais, era uma forma muito fácil e eficaz de localizar no espaço e no tempo determinado evento meteorológico. Mas os eventos dos anos mais recentes, depois do fim dos tópicos de seguimento especial são muito mais difíceis de encontrar,  tenho muito mais dificuldade em encontrar em que mês aconteceu determinado evento e requer uma pesquisa mais demorada e a leitura de paginas de posts sem nada de especial.

O que venho sugerir é o regresso dos tópicos de seguimento especial, mas em outros moldes, por exemplo tópicos de seguimento especial por região, ou de outra forma qualquer, mas alguma forma que tornasse mais fácil a consulta à posteriori dos eventos ocorridos.

Deixo aqui este desabafo/sugestão de alguém que já que acompanha o fórum à quase 4 anos e gosta de recordar, afinal recordar é viver

--------------------------------------------------
Outra coisa, porque se deixou de nomear internamente as depressões/eventos meteorologicos?


----------



## stormy (9 Nov 2011 às 13:29)

*Divisão por zonas de Portugal-Analise de Modelos*

Gostaria de propor uma divisão por zonas de Portugal Continental, concordante com a divisão que o IM criou, de modo a facilitar a intrepertação dos posts de previsão.

Será uma divisão regional genérica, sendo que em posts mais detalhados é sempre preferivel descrever com  maior rigor a escala regional...por exemplo, no caso do seguimento de uma célula em vez de se referir a esta divisão genérica é preferivel haver uma referencia aos concelhos/cidades por onde a célula pode passar.

A divisão regional genérica é a seguinte:


- Litoral Norte
- Litoral centro
- AML ( Area metropolitana de Lisboa)
- Litoral SW
- Litoral SE ( No Algarve em caso de necessidade de pormenor pode-se referir o Barrocal e a Serra)

- Interior Norte e Centro
- Interior Sul ( Incui Santarem e o vale do Tejo pois a nivel climatico essa faixa tem mais afinidade com o sul do que com o Interior Norte e Centro)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David sf (9 Nov 2011 às 13:37)

*Re: Divisão por zonas de Portugal-Analise de Modelos*



stormy disse:


> Gostaria de propor uma divisão por zonas de Portugal Continental, concordante com a divisão que o IM criou, de modo a facilitar a intrepertação dos posts de previsão.
> 
> Será uma divisão regional genérica, sendo que em posts mais detalhados é sempre preferivel descrever com  maior rigor a escala regional...por exemplo, no caso do seguimento de uma célula em vez de se referir a esta divisão genérica é preferivel haver uma referencia aos concelhos/cidades por onde a célula pode passar.



Acho que esse seguimento de células, que se refere à previsão do tempo em nowcasting, se pode fazer no seguimento das condições meteorológicas em cada uma dessas regiões.

Quanto à análise de modelos não faz muito sentido, pois à escala da previsão global, só muito perto do acontecimento é que se tem a certeza que determinadas condições vão afectar uma determinada região, e não outra ao lado.


----------



## Redfish (9 Nov 2011 às 13:39)

*Re: Divisão por zonas de Portugal-Analise de Modelos*

_Penso que esta Divisão fará mais sentido no Topico (Seguimento) _


----------



## vitamos (9 Nov 2011 às 13:55)

*Re: Divisão por zonas de Portugal-Analise de Modelos*



David sf disse:


> Acho que esse seguimento de células, que se refere à previsão do tempo em nowcasting, se pode fazer no seguimento das condições meteorológicas em cada uma dessas regiões.
> 
> Quanto à análise de modelos não faz muito sentido, pois à escala da previsão global, só muito perto do acontecimento é que se tem a certeza que determinadas condições vão afectar uma determinada região, e não outra ao lado.



Precisamente... A própria nomenclatura usada em cada post varia muito consoante o tipo de evento e a especificação que cada user entender, seja norte, centro sul, cidade, região...

Não me parece que fazer divisões específicas no tópico de previsões seja relevante.


----------



## stormy (9 Nov 2011 às 13:59)

*Re: Divisão por zonas de Portugal-Analise de Modelos*



vitamos disse:


> Precisamente... A própria nomenclatura usada em cada post varia muito consoante o tipo de evento e a especificação que cada user entender, seja norte, centro sul, cidade, região...
> 
> Não me parece que fazer divisões específicas no tópico de previsões seja relevante.



Eu só acho que poderia levar a um melhor entendimento...cada forista refere-se de modo diferente á sua região...sim, mas se houvesse como base essa nomenclatura, em caso de duvida o forista poderia sempre referir-se a uma dessas zonas genericas.
Poderia ajudar ao entendimento entre todos acerca daquilo a que se referem ao certo..

Mas é só uma sugestão..


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2011 às 19:57)

Uma boa coisa que vossas excelências administradoras desta casa poderiam fazer era criar um botão pra regressar ao topo da página, de preferência que estivesse sempre presente conforme a pessoa ia arrastando a página para o fundo, se não colocam-no cá mesmo ao fundo.

É que depois de cada página lida uma pessoa tem que regressar ao topo, ou retroceder para outra página, pra voltar para a página inicial do fórum, e assim tudo seria mais fácil, pois usar-se-ia a imagem do fórum (clicando) para regressar ao inicio.


----------



## fablept (28 Dez 2011 às 21:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Uma boa coisa que vossas excelências administradoras desta casa poderiam fazer era criar um botão pra regressar ao topo da página, de preferência que estivesse sempre presente conforme a pessoa ia arrastando a página para o fundo, se não colocam-no cá mesmo ao fundo.
> 
> É que depois de cada página lida uma pessoa tem que regressar ao topo, ou retroceder para outra página, pra voltar para a página inicial do fórum, e assim tudo seria mais fácil, pois usar-se-ia a imagem do fórum (clicando) para regressar ao inicio.



A ideia é boa, pois temos que arrastar a janela para o topo, na minha opinião substituia-se isto (aparece no fundo do tópico):


_« Os nossos Aniversários! | - »_

Por isto:
_MeteoPT.com - Fórum de Meteorologia > Outros > Fórum e Comunidade > Sugestões para o MeteoPT_


----------



## Administrador (29 Dez 2011 às 20:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Uma boa coisa que vossas excelências administradoras desta casa poderiam fazer era criar um botão pra regressar ao topo da página, de preferência que estivesse sempre presente conforme a pessoa ia arrastando a página para o fundo, se não colocam-no cá mesmo ao fundo.
> 
> É que depois de cada página lida uma pessoa tem que regressar ao topo, ou retroceder para outra página, pra voltar para a página inicial do fórum, e assim tudo seria mais fácil, pois usar-se-ia a imagem do fórum (clicando) para regressar ao inicio.



Sempre existiu um link para retornar ao topo:









fablept disse:


> A ideia é boa, pois temos que arrastar a janela para o topo, na minha opinião substituia-se isto (aparece no fundo do tópico):
> 
> 
> _« Os nossos Aniversários! | - »_
> ...



Isso já existe no topo de cada página.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Fev 2012 às 23:04)

*Re: Vamos rir???*

Sei que não é bem este o tópico certo para a minha sugestão, mas estou a escrever do telemóvel e não encontro o tópico certo..

Já tenho saudades daqueles tópicos de votação! Havia para precipitação total e temperaturas mensais..

Lanço uma sugestão, mas não me levem a mal: que tal um tópico para votação do número de dias consecutivos no mês de fevereiro, com pressão atmosférica superior a 1012mb em Portugal continental?

Vá lá.. Não é assim tão descabido, embora também não seja para rir!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Fev 2012 às 15:44)

Boas pessoal

Não sei se já repararam, mas a MEO criou o Meo Kanal, uma espécie de rede social por televisão onde cada utilizador pode partilhar fotos e vídeos. Cada utilizador pode ter até 6 canais.

Que tal criar um Meo Kanal com as melhores fotos/vídeos postados aqui no fórum e partilhar com Portugal??

Abraços


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mar 2012 às 12:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Não sei se já repararam, mas a MEO criou o Meo Kanal, uma espécie de rede social por televisão onde cada utilizador pode partilhar fotos e vídeos. Cada utilizador pode ter até 6 canais.
> 
> ...



Por acaso também acho que poderia ser uma ideia bem interessante! Um Meteopt.com Canal


----------



## RickStorm (6 Abr 2012 às 19:31)

Boa tarde a todos

No seguimento do tópico Trovoada e luar, Cabo Espichel 5 de Abril 2012 (e por informação do utilizador Duarte Sousa nesse mesmo tópico), venho por este meio sugerir a criação de um botão "Like" (semelhante ao botão "Gosto", utilizado no Facebook) para cada post criado. Utilizando como o exemplo o tópico mencionado anteriormente, clicávamos nesse botão "Gosto" se tivéssemos gostado das imagens ou vídeos (e o texto também, naturalmente).

Espero ter sido claro e fico a aguardar a vossa apreciação.

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo (aka RickStorm)


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Mai 2012 às 22:05)

Boas
Sugeria era restrição às vendas, meia volta torna-se um forum de vendas, sem qualquer contributo para a meteorologia....


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2012 às 22:16)

A área de vendas é para os membros regulares do fórum. Por acaso estava lá uma venda de membros só com uma mensagem que tinha escapado, e foi agora apagado. Obrigado pela chamada de atenção.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Mai 2012 às 22:24)

Vince disse:


> A área de vendas é para os membros regulares do fórum. Por acaso estava lá uma venda de membros só com uma mensagem que tinha escapado, e foi agora apagado. Obrigado pela chamada de atenção.


Ya, resolvido


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2012 às 19:19)

Gostaria de deixar uma sugestão para a página incial do fórum, onde temos os seguimentos não sei possível colocar o seguimento incêndios 2012 seria uma forma mais rápida de aceder a esse tópico.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Jul 2012 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2012*



Dan disse:


> Evitem esse tipo de comentários aqui neste tópico.
> 
> 
> .



Para quando um sistema de "likes"?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2012 às 11:49)

Boas

Venho apenas recomendar que na secção Comunidade, quando forem a criar um álbum de fotografias, no seu título não coloquem pontos (.), pois quando o quiserem visualizar que aparecerá será isto (um dos meus álbuns):


> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /comunidade/imagens/14-incendio-de-arganil-06.09.2012 was not found on this server.
> MeteoPT.com Server at www.meteopt.com Port 80



Isto não impedirá de se verem as fotos, mas o álbum não estará «disponível».


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2012 às 09:08)

Vai uma mudança de banner no topo da nossa página? Está a ficar frio...


----------



## cool (23 Nov 2012 às 14:22)

Boas!!!
Sou seguidor do forum diariamente há mais de 2 anos mas só hoje me registei.
Gostaria de deixar uma sugestão, sobre as actualizações dos "destaques" na página inicial do forum.
Cada vez mais o forum ganha notoriedade e visitantes,
relembro apenas a posição de destaque que teve no acompanhamento dos eventos dos tornados no Algarve.
Ora o que queria chamar a atenção é que para visitantes pouco familiarizados com o forum e quando na página inicial, por vezes o primeiro destaque já está desactualizado e pode induzir em confusão quem visite a página.
Refiro-me por exemplo ao destaque: "agravamento do estado de tempo a partir desta tarde" que depois veio a dar origem aos eventos extremos do Algarve, que se manteve como principal destaque durante vários dias após o sucedido. 
Sei que tal se deverá ao pouco tempo disponivel dos administradores, mas mesmo assim gostava de deixar a sugestão da actualização mais cuidada desses destaques na página inicial.

Quanto ao resto quero dar os parabêns a todos os que tornam este forum numa referência inquestionável dos amantes da metereologia.

Cumprimentos a todos!!!


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2012 às 15:01)

Agreste disse:


> Vai uma mudança de banner no topo da nossa página? Está a ficar frio...



Dentro em breve. 



cool disse:


> Refiro-me por exemplo ao destaque: "agravamento do estado de tempo a partir desta tarde" que depois veio a dar origem aos eventos extremos do Algarve, que se manteve como principal destaque durante vários dias após o sucedido.
> Sei que tal se deverá ao pouco tempo disponivel dos administradores, mas mesmo assim gostava de deixar a sugestão da actualização mais cuidada desses destaques na página inicial.
> 
> Quanto ao resto quero dar os parabêns a todos os que tornam este forum numa referência inquestionável dos amantes da metereologia.
> ...



Obrigado pela sugestão.
Temos discutido sobre isso, e o principal impedimento tem sido exactamente esse que referiste. De qualquer forma tentaremos ter sempre noticias actualizadas na pagina inicial.


----------



## vitamos (23 Nov 2012 às 15:02)

cool disse:


> Boas!!!
> Sou seguidor do forum diariamente há mais de 2 anos mas só hoje me registei.
> Gostaria de deixar uma sugestão, sobre as actualizações dos "destaques" na página inicial do forum.
> Cada vez mais o forum ganha notoriedade e visitantes,
> ...



Caro cool:

Antes de mais bem vindo ao fórum, espero que te sintas bem nesta casa e claro, contamos com a tua partiipação. A sugestão que fazes é pertinente e desde já muito obrigado. Como calculas a equipa MeteoPT tem toda uma vida pessoal e profissional que não permite por vezes actualizar os conteúdos tão frequentemente como desejaríamos no Portal. Mesmo assim a importante questão que trazes aqui tem sido debatida por todos nós e é sem dúvida uma preocupação nossa manter a página actualizada o mais possível.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (23 Jan 2013 às 12:29)

Bom dia.

Não sei se foi falado antes, mas a pedido de alguns amigos / coelgas de trabalho (daqueles que andam a toda a hora a perguntar qual será o estado do tempo para daqui a um ano...) venho dar uma simples ideia que a meu ver, poderá ser bastante benéfica para o meteopt.com.

já foi opinado a mim por algum pessoal que a pagina principal do meteopt.com deveria de mostrar uma simples previsão (dada por um ou mais companheiros do forum) mais ou menos assim: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.10dias/ , se possivél com uma previão descritiva mais acessivél e simples, do tipo: *norte: Tempo instável das 14-15H, trovoadas dispersas, chuva fracas das 16/17h, etc etc...* ...

sei que não seria fácil, teria de haver uma actualização todos os dias, mas os meteogramas também não devem de ter sido bastante fáceis de implementar, penso que isto seria um pouco mais fácil...

é apenas uma ideia, mas todos nós sabemos que 95% das pessoas que consultam o IPMA é apenas para olhar para as imagens e sair... Assim passavam a vir a este espaço...

Não sei, parece-me uma ideia bastante arrojada, mas bem implementada seria um chamariz para muita gente.

edit: depois da hora de almoço, se poder faço uma pequena montagem para dar uma ideia...


----------



## Ricardo Martins (31 Jan 2013 às 22:42)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Não sei se foi falado antes, mas a pedido de alguns amigos / coelgas de trabalho (daqueles que andam a toda a hora a perguntar qual será o estado do tempo para daqui a um ano...) venho dar uma simples ideia que a meu ver, poderá ser bastante benéfica para o meteopt.com.
> 
> ...




Ainda não me foi possivél fazer a tal montagem (trabalho de mais e muita falta de tempo). Mas não está esquecida


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2013 às 18:12)

Apenas para assinalar que com o sismo desta tarde estiveram mais de mil pessoas a visitar o tópico de sismologia simultaneamente no fórum e aparentemente sem qualquer problema. 

A página do IPMA foi bombardeada e teve as dificuldades que conhecemos. Não estou a estabelecer nenhum grau de comparação.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2013 às 22:18)

Agora só já temos as mensagens do forum no site principal


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Ago 2013 às 06:50)

Existe alguns fóruns aonde quando você e citado aparece uma mensagem você foi citado por tal pessoa.

 Eu acho que facilita a comunicação um pouco. Fica ai a sugestao


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Ago 2013 às 19:11)

Vinha colocar duas sugestões. Uma delas era a mesma que o membro cubensis referiu. 



> Existe alguns fóruns aonde quando você e citado aparece uma mensagem você foi citado por tal pessoa.
> 
> Eu acho que facilita a comunicação um pouco. Fica ai a sugestao


 
Outra era a partir de Setembro voltarem a apostar em seguimentos especiais.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2013 às 15:27)

Tive uma ideia que seria importante para reavivar este fórum.
O fórum já à muito tempo continua com o mesmo aspecto( cor azul e branco/cinza) de fundo e com a mesma imagem em cima e acho que deveria haver algumas mudanças.
Por exemplo ter um fundo igual ao do site principal e uma imagem totalmente diferente que expressa-se os vários fenómenos meteorológicos existentes no nosso Planeta tornaria este fórum mais vivo e ainda mais atrativo.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2013 às 21:59)

Alojar no FaceBook as fotografias publicadas e proceder a votações periódicas (quantos mais gostos, por exemplo).


----------



## CptRena (28 Set 2013 às 01:18)

RickStorm disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> No seguimento do tópico Trovoada e luar, Cabo Espichel 5 de Abril 2012 (e por informação do utilizador Duarte Sousa nesse mesmo tópico), venho por este meio sugerir a criação de um botão "Like" (semelhante ao botão "Gosto", utilizado no Facebook) para cada post criado. Utilizando como o exemplo o tópico mencionado anteriormente, clicávamos nesse botão "Gosto" se tivéssemos gostado das imagens ou vídeos (e o texto também, naturalmente).
> 
> ...





Zapiao disse:


> Para quando um sistema de "likes"?



Chegou a funcionalidade de fazer "Like" aos posts 
Obrigado _fellow developers_


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2013 às 17:57)

Já temos um sistema de "likes". 

Este sistema pode reduzir o numero de posts em alguns tópicos, substituidos por um simples "like" se é bom ou mau isso agora não sei.


----------



## Kevin_ (22 Nov 2013 às 19:46)

Nao sei se ja foi falado aqui no forum, mas gostava de saber se havia possibilidade de haver uma secçao de "chat" em que todos os membros podessem fazer chat em directo...
Se ja foi respondido a esta possibilidade peço desculpa


----------



## CptRena (22 Nov 2013 às 20:12)

Kevin_ disse:


> Nao sei se ja foi falado aqui no forum, mas gostava de saber se havia possibilidade de haver uma secçao de "chat" em que todos os membros podessem fazer chat em directo...
> Se ja foi respondido a esta possibilidade peço desculpa





Já existe. Veja no fundo da homepage do fórum

Talvez seja pela sua localização, raramente é usado. Talvez pudessem é colocá-lo logo no início da página, assim veríamos se havia actividade logo antes de começar a ver os tópicos


----------



## Kevin_ (22 Nov 2013 às 20:39)

Nao tinha visto, obrigado, mas sim, precisaria mesmo de uma melhor localizacao.





CptRena disse:


> Já existe. Veja no fundo da homepage do fórum
> 
> Talvez seja pela sua localização, raramente é usado. Talvez pudessem é colocá-lo logo no início da página, assim veríamos se havia actividade logo antes de começar a ver os tópicos


----------



## Carlitos_5 (28 Dez 2013 às 03:39)

Vinha colocar a sugestão de organizar e actualizar melhor o local "Mercado" pois se alguém (como eu) precisar de alguma coisa fica tudo baralhado....seria só apagar o que está vendido, e perguntar aos users se ainda vendem o que têm nesse local...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2014 às 19:45)

*Sugiro* que a discussão sobre a monitorização do clima do Algarve seja feito nos tópicos próprios já existentes e não no tópico sobre a monitorização do clima em Portugal:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/clima-do-algarve-que-futuro-1405.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/ausencia-prolongada-de-precipitacao-novembro-dezembro-2013-a-7405.html

Julgo ser mais vantajoso concentrar a discussão num único tópico (e não falar sobre o mesmo assunto em tantos tópicos diferentes). Nada disto tem o facto de ser o Algarve ou outra região do país, mas tão só não dispersar o mesmo assunto por diferentes tópicos.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2014 às 22:37)

Vinha sugerir ao MeteoPT que determinados users, que utilizam linguagem grosseira e ofensiva, e aproveitam-se das mensagens privados para pôr e dispor pudessem ser impedidos ou bloqueados de comunicar com essas pessoas através dessas mensagens.

Obrigado ....


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Mar 2014 às 19:27)

Caros Administradores,

Sugiro que mudem o cabeçalho do Forum pois aquela imagem de pinheiros e flocos de neve é de Inverno. Estamos na primavera - a melhor Estação do ano


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2014 às 19:59)

Sugestão: número de telemóvel para onde se possa enviar mensagens, fotos ou vídeos quanto não seja possível a utilização da internet por falha ou falta de rede.


----------



## Thomar (2 Mai 2014 às 20:29)

Vou sugerir que se tome como regra para quando se faça uma *post/referência* a um determinado assunto 
em que a base é escrita em língua estrangeira (ex: inglês) que se tente, de alguma forma (o assunto em questão)
 traduzir algo (no mínimo o título e/ou uma introdução) ou todo, seria o ideal  ) para* português*, 
visto que nem toda a gente domina correctamente as Línguas estrangeiras,
 e essencialmente, por este ser um _ *Fórum*_* Português*!


----------



## CptRena (3 Mai 2014 às 15:49)

Thomar disse:


> Vou sugerir que se tome como regra para quando se faça uma *post/referência* a um determinado assunto
> em que a base é escrita em língua estrangeira (ex: inglês) que se tente, de alguma forma (o assunto em questão)
> traduzir algo (no mínimo o título e/ou uma introdução) ou todo, seria o ideal  ) para* português*,
> visto que nem toda a gente domina correctamente as Línguas estrangeiras,
> e essencialmente, por este ser um _ *Fórum*_* Português*!




 Tradutor Google FTW!


----------



## Thomar (23 Jun 2014 às 18:35)

Olá pessoal! 

Vou fazer mais uma sugestão. 
Tendo em conta os últimos desenvolvimentos (os últimos 2 a 3 meses) das condições meteorológicas aqui em Portugal,
 sugiro que os utlizadores mais novos (não em idade mas também) e os mais velhos (não em idade mas também) no fórum, 
que deem uma olhada ou voltem a dar uma olhada nos seguintes tópicos:

– *Tópico Chill-out zone* vejam o último _post_ 

– *Tópico o pânico do verão inexistente 2013*, Hummmm, aonde é que eu já vi isto?!... 

e por fim, o 
– *Tópico Suicidios 2007/2008*, aconselho vivamente a alguém abrir um tópico destes versão 2014, 
para lá "descarregarem" as suas frustações 

A continuação de um bom dia!


----------



## rbsmr (23 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

PedroNGV disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> A minha sugestão vem no seguimento de alguns pedidos feitos de forma dispersa no fórum, para a criação de uma secção de *Formação*, onde os colegas mais experientes poderiam ensinar a interpretar modelos, imagens de satélite, etc., e também fazer um glossário com os termos mais comuns dos meandros da meteorologia e que nem todos dominamos por completo!
> 
> ...



Recupero este post relativamente à questão da criação de um glossário: para quando um glossário?


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2014 às 12:10)

Thomar disse:


> – *Tópico Chill-out zone* vejam o último _post_



Carreguei eu esse post... não era irónico nem dirigido a ninguém, era sincero. Há pequenos por aqui que gostam desse video até fartar, e eu também. Video, música...


----------



## Thomar (23 Nov 2014 às 12:52)

Agreste disse:


> Carreguei eu esse post... não era irónico nem dirigido a ninguém, era sincero. Há pequenos por aqui que gostam desse video até fartar, e eu também. Video, música...



*Agreste*, não era ao teu post que eu estava-me a referir, quando comentei o último post do tópico à data 
era o do *overcast *com um video de 8 Horas de trovoada, deve ter sido numa altura de grande Stress Meteorologico.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Nov 2014 às 21:09)

Tanto tempo offline o fórum, que se passou?


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

Problemas de servidor, por vezes acontece e apenas tem que se esperar que o provedor resolva ou tentar trabalhar com ele para resolver.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

A minha sugestão era dividir os tópicos "Estado do País" e "Política e Economia Internacional" por anos, à semelhança dos tópicos de seguimento meteorológico. O primeiro, em especial, tem 762 páginas desde 2009. Penso que seria benéfico tendo em conta a média de >100 páginas por ano. Nem que fosse para facilitar a relembrança de determinados eventos, se necessário.


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 01:37)

Esta sugestão é mais discutível. Eliminar o tópico dos Avisos e alertas oficiais. No seguimento de cada zona inevitavelmente faz-se referência. Torna-se algo repetitivo e é fácil vê-los no IPMA.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2015 às 20:02)

estou a ver que o forum foi novamente atacado por spam


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mai 2015 às 20:37)

E é quase inevitável, faz parte da gestão de um fórum. Se acontecer basta usar a opção de Denunciar (num post à esquerda ou no perfil de um membro na parte superior à direita) que o staff é avisado imediatamente.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2015 às 12:48)

Não tenho particular interesse no assunto mas penso que se deveria reabrir o tópico dos incêndios. É extremamente relevante e agosto está à porta. O _time-out_ já foi feito. Reabram-no com um aviso. Se os ânimos se voltarem a exaltar (uma inevitabilidade quando se discute qualquer assunto) podem sempre fechá-lo novamente, avisar, apagar mensagens, etc. Mas dada a importância do tópico penso que o encerramento tenha sido algo prematuro.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2015 às 02:01)

Que tal juntar num só tópico todos os assuntos referentes a nevoeiro?

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/pesquisar/8785538/?q=nevoeiro&o=date&c[title_only]=1


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 02:37)

Uma sugestão muito insignificante, na primeira mensagem que abre mensalmente cada tópico de seguimento incluir a ligação para a última página do tópico do mês precedente.


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2015 às 21:29)

Peço o favor sempre que possível que cada vez que postarem uma foto ou um video no forum , que coloquem com que maquina ou telemóvel drone etc foram feitas as fotos ou os filmes obrigado!
Serve para que um dia mais tarde se façam algumas comparações a nível de tecnologia assim como alguns truques que podem ajudar a melhorar a qualidade dos vídeos ou das fotos obrigado!**


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Out 2015 às 11:48)

Faço aqui uma sugestão um pouco radical que a mim me parece ser a mais óbvia, visto que actualmente na secção dos Seguimentos Meteorológicos faz-me confusão como as coisas estão organizadas. A sugestão passa por criar apenas 3 tópicos, sendo eles o seguimento a Norte, Centro e Sul.
Faz-me confusão ver seguimentos meteorológicos referentes a locais perto de Portalegre no tópico destinado ao Sul, sendo que Portalegre faz parte do centro e não Sul. Se Portalegre está mais a norte que Lisboa e Lisboa está dentro da secção Litoral-centro, faz mais sentido alterar esta disposição. 

Para mim faz muito mais sentido a divisão ser feita da seguinte forma:
*Norte:*

*Minho*
*Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro*
*Douro Litoral*
*Beira Alta*
*Centro:*

*Beira Litoral*
*Beira Baixa*
*Estremadura*
*Ribatejo*
*Centro e Alto Alentejo*
*Sul:*

*Baixo Alentejo*
*Algarve*


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2015 às 12:01)

jotajota disse:


> Faço aqui uma sugestão um pouco radical que a mim me parece ser a mais óbvia, visto que actualmente na secção dos Seguimentos Meteorológicos faz-me confusão como as coisas estão organizadas. A sugestão passa por criar apenas 3 tópicos, sendo eles o seguimento a Norte, Centro e Sul.
> Faz-me confusão ver seguimentos meteorológicos referentes a locais perto de Portalegre no tópico destinado ao Sul, sendo que Portalegre faz parte do centro e não Sul. Se Portalegre está mais a norte que Lisboa e Lisboa está dentro da secção Litoral-centro, faz mais sentido alterar esta disposição.
> 
> Para mim faz muito mais sentido a divisão ser feita da seguinte forma:
> ...



A divisão foi feita tendo em conta a realidade climática do país... 

Fará sentido juntar por exemplo a Beira Alta com o Minho?


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Out 2015 às 13:17)

vitamos disse:


> A divisão foi feita tendo em conta a realidade climática do país...
> 
> Fará sentido juntar por exemplo a Beira Alta com o Minho?


Assim também não faz sentido Albufeira estar junto com Portalegre no mesmo tópico!


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2015 às 13:23)

jotajota disse:


> Assim também não faz sentido Albufeira estar junto com Portalegre no mesmo tópico!



Poderá ser discutível, mas olha então para a tua proposta. Se não teria lógica estar junto com Albufeira (que até posso entender, embora não ache que sejam localidades climáticamente antagónicas) que sentido faria juntar Portalegre a Figueira da Foz?


----------



## StormyAlentejo (23 Out 2015 às 13:49)

vitamos disse:


> Poderá ser discutível, mas olha então para a tua proposta. Se não teria lógica estar junto com Albufeira (que até posso entender, embora não ache que sejam localidades climáticamente antagónicas) que sentido faria juntar Portalegre a Figueira da Foz?


Eu percebo esse ponto de vista. É certo que o interior e o litoral têm climas totalmente diferentes, tal como o norte, centro e sul. Mas seguindo essa comparação de climas, penso que para colocar todas as regiões do país com o mesmo clima num tópico, teriam que existir mais alguns tópicos que aqueles que existem. Visto que isso ia causar mais confusão (tal como cria confusão para mim o Seguimento destinado ao Sul), acho que faz mais sentido uma divisão baseada em províncias do que em clima. O clima muda e as regiões não.


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2015 às 20:16)

jotajota disse:


> Eu percebo esse ponto de vista. É certo que o interior e o litoral têm climas totalmente diferentes, tal como o norte, centro e sul. Mas seguindo essa comparação de climas, penso que para colocar todas as regiões do país com o mesmo clima num tópico, teriam que existir mais alguns tópicos que aqueles que existem. Visto que isso ia causar mais confusão (tal como cria confusão para mim o Seguimento destinado ao Sul), acho que faz mais sentido uma divisão baseada em províncias do que em clima. O clima muda e as regiões não.



Actualmente a divisão está feita recorrendo a um misto de divisão por distritos / divisão por similaridade climática, apenas no Sul (todo o Alentejo e Algarve) os distritos estão juntos devido há pouca participação nestas regiões.


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Out 2015 às 00:24)

Vou deixar uma pequena sugestão, de uma situação que existia, mas deixou de haver, que é a possibilidade de num determinado tópico se poder inserir a página a ver, de modo a quando se quiser ir por ex. a página 50 de um tópico já com 100, não ter de se andar de duas em duas páginas para lá chegar, ( a não ser que exista essa possibilidade e não consigo dar com ela ) .


----------



## David sf (24 Out 2015 às 00:30)

Vitor TT disse:


> Vou deixar uma pequena sugestão, de uma situação que existia, mas deixou de haver, que é a possibilidade de num determinado tópico se poder inserir a página a ver, de modo a quando se quiser ir por ex. a página 50 de um tópico já com 100, não ter de se andar de duas em duas páginas para lá chegar, ( a não ser que exista essa possibilidade e não consigo dar com ela ) .



É só mudar o número no URL da página onde estás.


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Out 2015 às 00:56)

David sf disse:


> É só mudar o número no URL da página onde estás.



, já vi, no "tumblr.com" por ex. já faço isso, está mais evidente, aqui está mais escondido, hehe.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2015 às 12:39)

Andei no WindGURU e encontrei 51 entradas para a Serra da Estrela. Qual é a mais fiável ? 

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=287637


----------



## james (29 Out 2015 às 12:57)

Na questões dos seguimentos,  podendo - se fazer pequenos ajustes em determinadas regiões,  acho que a divisão só faz sentido se se fizer uma divisão baseada nas realidades climáticas.

Penso que a divisão atual faz sentido,  talvez só com umas pequenas alterações,  talvez o seguimento Litoral Norte se devesse restringir aos distritos de Viana do Castelo,  Braga,  Porto e 3/4 concelhos do extremo norte do distrito de Aveiro e talvez se criasse um seguimento só do Algarve.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Dez 2015 às 19:16)

*


jotajota disse:



			Faço aqui uma sugestão um pouco radical que a mim me parece ser a mais óbvia, visto que actualmente na secção dos Seguimentos Meteorológicos faz-me confusão como as coisas estão organizadas. A sugestão passa por criar apenas 3 tópicos, sendo eles o seguimento a Norte, Centro e Sul.
Faz-me confusão ver seguimentos meteorológicos referentes a locais perto de Portalegre no tópico destinado ao Sul, sendo que Portalegre faz parte do centro e não Sul. Se Portalegre está mais a norte que Lisboa e Lisboa está dentro da secção Litoral-centro, faz mais sentido alterar esta disposição.

Para mim faz muito mais sentido a divisão ser feita da seguinte forma:
Norte:

Clique para expandir...

*


jotajota disse:


> *Minho*
> *Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro*
> *Douro Litoral*
> *Beira Alta*
> ...



Concordo e é uma sugestão que eu faço ao fórum, é alterar as secções do fórum, também me faz confusão Portalegre estar no tópico do sul e Setúbal ou mesmo Lisboa estar no centro.
Apenas uma pequeno exemplo:






A distância entre Setubal e Nisa  em linha reta é de 154,08km e a distância de condução é de 239km sendo que Nisa bem mais a norte está no seguimento sul e Setubal está no centro. Outro exemplo que dou  entre localidades perto é entre Coruche( distrito de Santarém) e Mora( distrito de Évora) onde a 1ª está no centro e a 2ª no tópico Sul.
Sei que não é fácil organizar as secções mas era bom que o Staff e os administradores revissem alguns critérios que me parecem pertinentes.
Outra sugestão que deixo é criar mais ícones de animação como por exemplo um sol, ou neve a cair


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2015 às 20:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo e é uma sugestão que eu faço ao fórum, é alterar as secções do fórum, também me faz confusão Portalegre estar no tópico do sul e Setúbal ou mesmo Lisboa estar no centro.
> Apenas uma pequeno exemplo:
> 
> 
> ...




concordo com o exemplo do Alto Alentejo que referiste, penso que Portalegre não fazia mal pertencer ao centro, mas o exemplo de Coruche e Mora não concordo porque assim mesmo fazendo as divisões ficava igual, porque havia localidades da parte inferior ou superior da divisão que ficava sempre próxima de outra localidade de outra divisão vizinha


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Dez 2015 às 21:55)

david 6 disse:


> concordo com o exemplo do Alto Alentejo que referiste, penso que Portalegre não fazia mal pertencer ao centro, mas o exemplo de Coruche e Mora não concordo porque assim mesmo fazendo as divisões ficava igual, porque havia localidades da parte inferior ou superior da divisão que ficava sempre próxima de outra localidade de outra divisão vizinha


Sim talvez tenhas razão, mas o que me faz confusão comparando por exemplo  Coruche com Portalegre é que Portalegre fica mais a norte e fica no seguimento sul e Coruche fica mais a sul e fica no seguimento litoral centro e Coruche assim como o distrito de Santarém fica entre o litoral e o interior e o clima não difere muito do Alto Alentejo.
A minha proposta e vendo como os seguimentos estão, acho que faria mais sentido o distrito de Santarém e o distrito de Portalegre fazerem parte do interior centro.


----------



## David sf (25 Dez 2015 às 21:56)

Percebo o ponto de vista, geograficamente Portalegre fica bastante mais a Norte que Setúbal, isso é um facto. Mas sendo um forum de meteorologia, a divisão deve ser feita por climas. E acho que não há grandes dúvidas que, climaticamente, Setúbal tem um clima mais parecido com o de Leiria do que tem Portalegre (que fica a uma latitude semelhante a Leiria).

Relativamente à questão de Coruche e Mora, é um problema impossível de resolver, os concelhos localizados nas áreas limite têm climas semelhantes mas ficam em seguimentos diferentes.


----------



## David sf (25 Dez 2015 às 22:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim talvez tenhas razão, mas o que me faz confusão comparando por exemplo  Coruche com Portalegre é que Portalegre fica mais a norte e fica no seguimento sul e Coruche fica mais a sul e fica no seguimento litoral centro e Coruche assim como o distrito de Santarém fica entre o litoral e o interior e o clima não difere muito do Alto Alentejo.
> A minha proposta e vendo como os seguimentos estão, acho que faria mais sentido o distrito de Santarém e o distrito de Portalegre fazerem parte do interior centro.



Benavente é distrito de Santarém, faria sentido ficar no Interior Centro? Mesmo Portalegre, se exceptuarmos os concelhos da zona de São Mamede, cujo clima pode-se assemelhar ao Interior Centro, também não faz muito sentido. Avis, Elvas no Interior Centro?

Sendo a divisão das regiões sempre complicada e por vezes polémica, considero a actual a menos má.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2015 às 01:54)

Em vez de se ter este tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/el-nino-forte-esta-em-desenvolvimento.7707/page-6

Cujo título não faz muito sentido uma vez que se sabe que é forte, proponho que seja aberto um novo tópico nos eventos meteorológicos intitulado, por exemplo, El Niño 2015-2016. Facilitaria um eventual futuro acesso à informação. Não consigo mover as informações mais relevantes do tópico acima. A adição deste vídeo também seria bastante relevante:


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2015 às 11:02)

David sf disse:


> Benavente é distrito de Santarém, faria sentido ficar no Interior Centro? Mesmo Portalegre, se exceptuarmos os concelhos da zona de São Mamede, cujo clima pode-se assemelhar ao Interior Centro, também não faz muito sentido. Avis, Elvas no Interior Centro?
> 
> Sendo a divisão das regiões sempre complicada e por vezes polémica, considero a actual a menos má.


Então Benavente faz sentido no litoral centro? que semelhanças tem com Leiria por exemplo? Leiria tem nortadas no verão e Benavente não, Benavente é quente no verão e frio no inverno porque não tem a influência do mar como Leiria tem, Leiria não tem os Invernos frios como Benavente, não terá Benavente um clima muito idêntico ao do Alto Alentejo, tirando São Mamede e Marvão?
Se os tópicos estão ordenados pelo clima e não pela posição geográfica não terá o Ribatejo um clima semelhante ao do do Alto Alentejo e não seria melhor ficarem no mesmo tópico?
Se é assim por exemplo porque é que a serra de Monchique está no mesmo tópico que o Algarve, sendo que esta tem um clima muito diferente do restante Algarve? 
Se for pelo clima tínhamos de ir caso a caso( algo impossível) e ver as regiões onde o clima se semelhava muito e criar os tópicos devidos, para sermos justos.
Apenas uma opinião


----------



## james (26 Dez 2015 às 11:59)

A ideia que eu tenho é que Leiria não é assim tão ameno. Tem até mínimas baixas no inverno.  E também não fica propriamente à beira mar. 

Em cada seguimento, há pequenas particularidades climáticas  entre as diversas zonas, por vezes em poucos km.  Se tivéssemos que fazer a divisão também baseado nisso , se calhar tínhamos para aí 100 seguimentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2015 às 12:17)

james disse:


> A ideia que eu tenho é que Leiria não é assim tão ameno. Tem até mínimas baixas no inverno.



Sim,  devido à inversão térmica junto ao rio Lis.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2015 às 14:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Então Benavente faz sentido no litoral centro? que semelhanças tem com Leiria por exemplo? Leiria tem nortadas no verão e Benavente não, Benavente é quente no verão e frio no inverno porque não tem a influência do mar como Leiria tem, Leiria não tem os Invernos frios como Benavente, não terá Benavente um clima muito idêntico ao do Alto Alentejo, tirando São Mamede e Marvão?
> Se os tópicos estão ordenados pelo clima e não pela posição geográfica não terá o Ribatejo um clima semelhante ao do do Alto Alentejo e não seria melhor ficarem no mesmo tópico?
> Se é assim por exemplo porque é que a serra de Monchique está no mesmo tópico que o Algarve, sendo que esta tem um clima muito diferente do restante Algarve?
> Se for pelo clima tínhamos de ir caso a caso( algo impossível) e ver as regiões onde o clima se semelhava muito e criar os tópicos devidos, para sermos justos.
> Apenas uma opinião



Não há divisões perfeitas, e quando se fala da regiões fronteiriças é impossível agradar a Gregos e a Troianos. Caso contrário não haveria fronteiras de regiões.
De resto, também considero a divisão actual, a melhor.

Dividir ainda mais o país, seria criar pequenos seguimentos com participações isoladas.
Agregar, seria voltar à confusão do passado. 

"Criar ilhas" em regiões por causa de serras e vales, seria a confusão total.


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2015 às 10:55)

Na minha opinião as divisões estão bem e evitou-se separar muito os distritos em diferentes seguimentos o que iria tornar isto muito confuso. Assim está simples e fácil de perceber, embora não esteja (nem é possível estar) climaticamente perfeito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2015 às 14:10)

Esta discussão dos seguimentos parece ser um fait-divers e nada mais que isso. Já agora, Aljezur (Concelho do distrito de Faro = Algarve) devia estar no seguimento interior norte e centro, quando existe inversões térmicas, faz mais frio lá do que em quase todo o Portugal e Aljezur não reflecte em nada o seguimento sul, nem o clima do Algarve. Já agora, o restante Algarve devia pertencer ao Seguimento de Marrocos (ou seja, África e por aí fora). 

Mas isso contribui alguma coisa para a nossa felicidade, moro no concelho a e pertenço ao seguimento b e o concelho c que está ao meu lado, porque raio pertence ao seguimento d

Os seguimentos estão bem definidos, para quê alterar uma coisa que já tem anos só para haver mais confusão no fórum.

Criar um tópico com o seguimento Algarve também não faz nenhum sentido, certo que o Algarve tem membros um pouco por toda a região, mas quando o tempo está monótono, vejo mais pessoal a postar de Portalegre do que propriamente do Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo ficava com um tópico com 10 posts por mês, tal é a falta de membros nesta zona, não faz muito sentido.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2015 às 02:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta discussão dos seguimentos parece ser um fait-divers e nada mais que isso. Já agora, Aljezur (Concelho do distrito de Faro = Algarve) devia estar no seguimento interior norte e centro, quando existe inversões térmicas, faz mais frio lá do que em quase todo o Portugal e Aljezur não reflecte em nada o seguimento sul, nem o clima do Algarve. Já agora, o restante Algarve devia pertencer ao Seguimento de Marrocos (ou seja, África e por aí fora).
> 
> Mas isso contribui alguma coisa para a nossa felicidade, moro no concelho a e pertenço ao seguimento b e o concelho c que está ao meu lado, porque raio pertence ao seguimento d
> 
> ...



Completamente de acordo!


----------



## Orion (1 Mar 2016 às 16:31)

Nos portais integrantes do descritivo dos tópicos adicionar...

*Nowcasting Análise *(curto prazo):

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/mapa_frentes

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução *(curto/médio prazo):

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/models/


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2016 às 19:04)

As cartas da precipitação do ECM no fórum não são atualizadas desde o dia 3. É desta que cortaram o acesso ao produto? Aqui está a acontecer o mesmo.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mai 2016 às 12:25)

Estamos a 4 de Maio (a meio da primavera) será que dá para os administradores do forum actualizarem a imagem de fundo do cabeçalho do forum para uma imagem mais actual? Obrigado!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2019 às 00:49)

*Sugestão*: organizar concurso sobre as fotografias publicadas no Fórum ao longo do ano de 2018 (cada membro seleccionava um determinado número de fotografias que depois seriam colocadas à votação toda a comunidade do Fórum).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2019 às 01:06)

Gerofil disse:


> *Sugestão*: organizar concurso sobre as fotografias publicadas no Fórum ao longo do ano de 2018 (cada membro seleccionava um determinado número de fotografias que depois seriam colocadas à votação toda a comunidade do Fórum).



Tive essa ideia já há uns tempos, mas nunca cheguei a criar um tópico sobre isso. Entretanto surgiram outros tópicos semelhantes, e não quis estar a criar mais um.

Mas visto que há alguém para além de mim com a mesma ideia, talvez em breve se abra um tópico para isto


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2019 às 01:39)

Muito obrigado por terem aceite a minha proposta. Os meus sinceros agradecimentos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Jan 2019 às 02:20)

Estava aqui a pensar se não seria uma boa ideia criar um tópico para podermos dizer coisas parvas e tecer comentários variados mas com um toque de leveza no Off Topic. Tipo um seguimento livre mas sem ser para meteorologia. Podia ser o Cantinho da Parvoíce ou outra coisa parecida que indique que não se trata de nenhuma discussão séria. Just a thought.


----------



## clone (7 Mai 2019 às 16:30)

Deixo aqui a sugestão para que permitam aos utilizadores participar em todo o fórum. Muitas das vezes pretendo participar em determinadas thereds e simplesmente não me é permitido. Creio que se deve ao facto de ter posts inferior ao exigido. Isso, na minha opinião, pode acentuar ainda mais a participação dos foristas, que julgo não ser essa a ideia. Talvez limitar ao tempo de inscrição seja o ideal.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2019 às 17:21)

clone disse:


> Deixo aqui a sugestão para que permitam aos utilizadores participar em todo o fórum. Muitas das vezes pretendo participar em determinadas thereds e simplesmente não me é permitido. Creio que se deve ao facto de ter posts inferior ao exigido. Isso, na minha opinião, pode acentuar ainda mais a participação dos foristas, que julgo não ser essa a ideia. Talvez limitar ao tempo de inscrição seja o ideal.


O intuito dessa restrição é reduzir as postagens de foristas que apenas se registam para discutir tópicos que não são o principal do fórum - a meteorologia, e, algumas vezes, causar desestabilizações desnecessárias na comunidade. Tornar esta restrição dependente da data de registo pouco iria mitigar o problema, já que seria apenas esperar o tempo que fosse necessário até poder postar no Off-Topic.

Pode ser equacionada, no entanto, uma redução do número de posts...


----------



## clone (7 Mai 2019 às 20:02)

Entendo o propósito de dar ênfase ao principal do fórum. No entanto, e se me é permitido uma opinião pessoal, já que existe uma panóplia de assuntos nos subforuns,  julgo que, quanto maior for a participação (ordeira) dos mesmos, melhor. Caso assim não o seja, os mods actuarão em conformidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2019 às 20:09)

A decisão foi feita depois de termos uma onda de membros (e clones) que se registavam apenas para ir mandar bitaites no off-topic. Eu pessoalmente acho necessário, visto que a secção off-topic é das mais difíceis de moderar quando se passa alguma coisa (em conjunto com a quantidade de mods que estão online a dado momento que por vezes são muito poucos), mas, como disse, talvez se equacione a redução no número de posts, ou então uma qualquer outra restrição para os tópicos de política, que costumam ser os mais problemáticos, é definitivamente algo a considerar para não isolar alguns users da conversa de café (não política) antes dos 100 posts...


----------



## clone (7 Mai 2019 às 20:23)

O meu nickname é clone, mas só tenho esta conta hehe 
Vejam lá isso então. Como disse, compreendo a sensibilidade de alguns dos temas que só estão acessíveis a ''utilizadores premium''. Mas, julgo que mesmo com tais restrições não evita que tenham comportamentos menos próprios. 
Acho que se deve dar o beneficio da dúvida e ajustar as situações.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jun 2019 às 09:44)

Sugiro que ponham os tópicos de seguimento deste mês na "barrinha azul" e substituir o de maio, para que todos possamos aceder mais facilmente ao seguimento meteorológico. ​


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 16:12)

Faz sentido publicar imagens dos incêndios (da destruição, colunas de fumo enormes, chamas, etc...)? Não estaremos a dar o prazer aos incendiários? Que tal criar uma condição de utilização que comporte a publicação destas fotografias? O que acham? Fica a sugestão.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 16:16)

Já existe essa regra, que é mais uma sugestão. Obviamente que com o advento das redes sociais e do quão imediatamente a informação é dispersada hoje em dia, é normal ver várias fotos espalhadas pela Internet e que estas sejam postadas aqui no fórum, ou mesmo retiradas de canais de TV. A regra indica que se "evitem" fotografias do tipo piroespetáculo, mas uma ou outra foto para contextualizar uma situação não me parece assim tão grave.

Pessoalmente, para dar prazer aos possíveis incendiários já temos todas as outras fontes de informação que são muito mais "vocais", e que fazem um alarido muito maior, do que um fórum da Internet ou mesmo uma conta de Twitter ou Facebook...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2019 às 16:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já existe essa regra, que é mais uma sugestão. Obviamente que com o advento das redes sociais e do quão imediatamente a informação é dispersada hoje em dia, é normal ver várias fotos espalhadas pela Internet e que estas sejam postadas aqui no fórum, ou mesmo retiradas de canais de TV. A regra indica que se "evitem" fotografias do tipo piroespetáculo, mas uma ou outra foto para contextualizar uma situação não me parece assim tão grave.
> 
> Pessoalmente, para dar prazer aos possíveis incendiários já temos todas as outras fontes de informação que são muito mais "vocais", e que fazem um alarido muito maior, do que um fórum da Internet ou mesmo uma conta de Twitter ou Facebook...


Não sabia da existência dessa regra. Ainda bem. 
Na minha opinião não faz sentido mostrar destruição, de todo, independentemente da causa. Obviamente que nem todos pensam como eu. 
Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 16:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não sabia da existência dessa regra. Ainda bem.
> Na minha opinião não faz sentido mostrar destruição, de todo, independentemente da causa. Obviamente que nem todos pensam como eu.
> Obrigado pela resposta.


A intenção nunca é enaltecer o acontecimento, obviamente, e penso que isso se aplica a todos os os membros. É mais ou menos da mesma forma com que se publicam imagens dos danos de furacões, que se publicam imagens dos danos de incêndios. Impressionam e chocam.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 16:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não sabia da existência dessa regra. Ainda bem.
> Na minha opinião não faz sentido mostrar destruição, de todo, independentemente da causa. Obviamente que nem todos pensam como eu.
> Obrigado pela resposta.



Para deixar os pirómaniacos, com "água na boca", temos o CMTV, é um canal especializado nesse assunto, isto já para não falar nas imagens que eles vão repetindo ao longo de todo, com especial enfoque para as casas que foram apanhadas pelo fogo.


----------



## Hawk (22 Jul 2019 às 16:44)

O quê que a CMTV tem feito que os outros não? Ainda ontem, pelas 22h, era a RTP3 o único canal que mostrava fogo vivo em directo enquanto comentadores no estúdio falavam da reforma florestal...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jul 2019 às 17:15)

Ontem à noite, não sei em que canal mas não foi na CMTV que só tenho essa bodega na sala onde está a box (demorou muito a chegar à Nowo mas acabou por chegar...) estavam a passar imagens de um incêndio enquanto o repórter dizia coisas geniais mais ou menos como isto: 'se o incêndio não ceder durante a noite as chamas continuarão a lavrar até de manhã'.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 17:58)

Hawk disse:


> O quê que a CMTV tem feito que os outros não? Ainda ontem, pelas 22h, era a RTP3 o único canal que mostrava fogo vivo em directo enquanto comentadores no estúdio falavam da reforma florestal...



Eu falei da CMTV, como podia ter falado noutro canal, apenas parece-me que este é o canal que tem dado mais destaque diariamente no que toca aos incendios.
Mas sim os outros canais também passam imagens, em que muitas das vezes estão a colocar em risco as sus prórpias vidas, aliás vi até um carro dos reporters, em que estavam já a cair uma enorme quantidade de faúlhas em cima, e eles nunca mais o tiravam de lá.
Eles não podem só pensar em filmar um cenário dantesco, tem de pensar nas suas vidas, e depois no também em caso de dar para torto, nos bombeiros, ou na GNR, para os retirar de um local muito perigoso.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2019 às 19:46)

Sobre as imagens colocadas no fórum, penso que a questão está esclarecida. Quanto a tv's ainda bem que repararam no chocante exagero da RTP (não sei o que se passa com o canal público). É que vi na SIC e na TVI menos espetáculo, melhor informação, menos gaffes, menos repórteres enviados ao molho separados por poucos km...
Confesso que ando algo surpreenfido


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jul 2019 às 19:49)

Como já só vejo TV nacional em dia de 'festa' nem sei o que vai por lá. A internet chega-me bem.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2019 às 20:27)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Como já só vejo TV nacional em dia de 'festa' nem sei o que vai por lá. A internet chega-me bem.


Bom e quando começava a planear uma exposição ao provedor da RTP, na SIC falaram em S.Joao do Peso, freguesia de "Vila Verde". Desisto


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Jul 2019 às 20:33)

vitamos disse:


> Bom e quando começava a planear uma exposição ao provedor da RTP, na SIC falaram em S.Joao do Peso, freguesia de "Vila Verde". Desisto




Faz como eu e lês as notícias online (nem irrita tanto no caso de a notícia te desagradar!). Depois, compras uma box Android e usas a TV para ver filmes e séries que te apeteçam/interessem e, eventualmente, um ou outro programa na cabo (ainda é assim que se chama?). É o que tenho feito, genericamente falando.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2019 às 16:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não sabia da existência dessa regra. Ainda bem.
> Na minha opinião não faz sentido mostrar destruição, de todo, independentemente da causa. Obviamente que nem todos pensam como eu.
> Obrigado pela resposta.


Não entendi esta, quando a Leslie passou por cá eu publiquei um bom número de fotos do estado de destruição em que a Figueira estava, que mal é que isso tem? Ou isto refere-se apenas a incêndios?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2019 às 17:25)

N_Fig disse:


> Não entendi esta, quando a Leslie passou por cá eu publiquei um bom número de fotos do estado de destruição em que a Figueira estava, que mal é que isso tem? Ou isto refere-se apenas a incêndios?



Obviamente que a questão está ligada fortemente a incêndios por causa dos pirómanos. Não há muita gente que ao ver fotos de coisas partidas por tempestades fique com vontade de ir para a rua partir coisas, julgo.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2019 às 18:11)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obviamente que a questão está ligada fortemente a incêndios por causa dos pirómanos. Não há muita gente que ao ver fotos de coisas partidas por tempestades fique com vontade de ir para a rua partir coisas, julgo.


Eu diria que sim, no entanto nesse caso não entendo o "independentemente da causa"


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2019 às 18:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu diria que sim, no entanto nesse caso não entendo o "independentemente da causa"



Eu interpretei como destruição provocada por incêndios. Não me parece que mostrar árvores caídas por causa de uma tempestade seja a mesma coisa que mostrar casas a arder. Da mesma maneira que quando alguém se suicida a forma de o noticiar não será a mesma do que quando alguém morre vítima de acidente de viação, por exemplo. A ideia será sempre evitar situações de mimetismo.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2019 às 23:41)

A minha opinião ( vale o que vale)... o tópico *Floresta portuguesa e os incêndios *deveria permanecer onde estava alojado (Biosfera e Atmosfera) Faz pouco sentido onde se encontra agora.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2019 às 10:10)

Gerofil disse:


> A minha opinião ( vale o que vale)... o tópico *Floresta portuguesa e os incêndios *deveria permanecer onde estava alojado (Biosfera e Atmosfera) Faz pouco sentido onde se encontra agora.



Concordo absolutamente!

Qual foi a ideia de mover o tópico da *Floresta portuguesa e os incêndios *para o offtopic? Não faz sentido nenhum... Peço à moderação que reconsidere, não "desarrumem" o fórum por causa de eventuais polémicas a que a maioria dos membros são alheios... Além de que a polémica não tem qualquer problema desde que se mantenha o respeito e uma saudável troca de ideias como quase sempre tem acontecido.


----------



## rozzo (24 Jul 2019 às 11:59)

Percebemos as vossas reticências, mas pelo menos temporariamente assim permanecerá.

E o motivo é precisamente esse, as "polémicas" constantes sobre o assunto. Além disso, onde está actualmente, obedece às regras de pelo menos 100 posts por user para poder participar, evitando assim registos "compulsivos" apenas para a polémica no tópico, como tem acontecido infelizmente imensas vezes.

A seu tempo, se as coisas se mantiverem em ordem, poderemos claro reverter.
Obrigado pelo feedback.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2019 às 12:44)

Existe erro nos links para as previsões médio prazo até 2 semanas, o link aponta para o tópico das previsões médio prazo do mês de Agosto e não de Setembro, já as previsões longo prazo mensal e sazonal o link aponta para as previsões médio prazo do mês de Setembro e não para o tópico das previsões longo prazo Outono/Inverno 2019/2020.

Obrigado.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2019 às 14:56)

Resolvido.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Set 2019 às 19:03)

Caríssimos,
Na falta de encontrar o tópico certo, pergunto aqui: "Como colocar as fotos que tiro pelo telemóvel? Anteriormente carregava-as através de um site bem prático mas que agora parece não dar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2019 às 19:30)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Caríssimos,
> Na falta de encontrar o tópico certo, pergunto aqui: "Como colocar as fotos que tiro pelo telemóvel? Anteriormente carregava-as através de um site bem prático mas que agora parece não dar.



Qual era o site? Aquele que é mais usado pelos membros do fórum (penso eu), é o imgur. Depois de fazer o upload da foto, há uma opção de partilha de links, onde é necessário copiar o refere ao BB Code e postar na mensagem do fórum.

Mas em suma, qualquer site de hospedagem de fotos funcionará.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2019 às 19:38)

Há alguma possibilidade de voltar a haver concursos de apostas de temperaturas? Lembro-me que há uns anos eram bastante comuns, mas desde que voltei a estar atento ao fórum nunca mais houve nada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Set 2019 às 20:48)

N_Fig disse:


> Há alguma possibilidade de voltar a haver concursos de apostas de temperaturas? Lembro-me que há uns anos eram bastante comuns, mas desde que voltei a estar atento ao fórum nunca mais houve nada


Houve um concurso no ano passado com aquela vaga de calor no início de agosto, mas foi uma vaga de calor das mais fortes de que há registos, logo merecia um concurso.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2019 às 21:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Houve um concurso no ano passado com aquela vaga de calor no início de agosto, mas foi uma vaga de calor das mais fortes de que há registos, logo merecia um concurso.


Nessa altura andava afastado do fórum. Eu ainda cheguei a ganhar um concurso nos meus tempos áureos, embora o MeteoPT se tenha esquecido de me enviar o prémio  Mas foi completamente ao calhas, ainda por cima foi quando resolveram testar temperaturas a horas específicas, em vez de máximas e mínimas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2019 às 21:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Houve um concurso no ano passado com aquela vaga de calor no início de agosto, mas foi uma vaga de calor das mais fortes de que há registos, logo merecia um concurso.



Os concursos eram organizados essencialmente pelo @David sf. Como todos nós, também ele anda numa fase da vida mais ocupada, pelo que não tem havido ultimamente concursos. Mas qualquer membro do fórum, seja staff ou não, poderá organizar um


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2019 às 21:31)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Caríssimos,
> Na falta de encontrar o tópico certo, pergunto aqui: "Como colocar as fotos que tiro pelo telemóvel? Anteriormente carregava-as através de um site bem prático mas que agora parece não dar.



A mim aconteceu-me o mesmo, fui apanhado de surpresa, quando vou para fazer o upload de umas fotos nas semana passada, para postar aqui, e já não dava mais, mas depressa encontrei outro site de hospedagem.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Set 2019 às 18:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Qual era o site? .



Era o imgur. Nunca mais postei fotos porque não conseguia e depois desisti de tentar. Vou experimentar de novo ou procurar outro site de hospedagem. obrigada


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Set 2019 às 19:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A mim aconteceu-me o mesmo, fui apanhado de surpresa, quando vou para fazer o upload de umas fotos nas semana passada, para postar aqui, e já não dava mais, mas depressa encontrei outro site de hospedagem.



Dá-me o link sff. Obrigada


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 19:02)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Era o imgur. Nunca mais postei fotos porque não conseguia e depois desisti de tentar. Vou experimentar de novo ou procurar outro site de hospedagem. obrigada



imgur.com/upload?beta

Se o problema é a versão beta, basta apagar o '?beta'. A versão antiga aparece.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Set 2019 às 19:06)

Orion disse:


> imgur.com/upload?beta
> 
> Se o problema é a versão beta, basta apagar o '?beta'. A versão antiga aparece.



ah ok. será por eu ser utilizadora macintosh? Com o Citius havia sempre implicâncias


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2019 às 19:26)

Maria Papoila disse:


> ah ok. será por eu ser utilizadora macintosh? Com o Citius havia sempre implicâncias



Não sei porque estou a usar linux. A malta do windows que se pronuncie


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2019 às 20:03)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Dá-me o link sff. Obrigada



https://pt.imgbb.com/

Eu usei este só desde a semana passada, e até me parece bem, mas uso tenho windows, não sei como é que poderá funcionar no teu caso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2019 às 21:25)

Orion disse:


> imgur.com/upload?beta
> 
> Se o problema é a versão beta, basta apagar o '?beta'. A versão antiga aparece.



No meu o beta funciona:


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2019 às 20:53)

Haverá a possibilidade de concentrar as publicações da tempestade *Daniel* num tópico específico? Fica a sugestão...


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Dez 2020 às 20:31)

Boas, infelizmente estou sem computador, estou a usar o telemovel para surfar na net.

Reparei que e praticamente impossivel seleccionar o distrito no mapa dos meteogramas, depois de muitas tentativas la consegui.
Tirando isso o suporte para telemovel esta espectacular, continuem. Sempre esta melhor que o ipma.
Espero ter o meu computador arranjado na proxima segunda feira.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Mai 2021 às 14:29)

É possível usar um tema de fundo mais escuro no fórum?


----------



## Rafa111 (1 Jun 2021 às 02:04)

N_Fig disse:


> É possível usar um tema de fundo mais escuro no fórum?


Era uma mudança muito bem vinda.
Especialmente a noite que tanto dá jeito.


----------



## tonítruo (22 Mar 2022 às 00:03)

Era possível adicionar suporte para imagens .png?
Não imagino que seja difícil visto que praticamente todo o software atualizado suporta o formato.
Seria bastante útil tendo em conta que é um formato de imagem cada vez mais comum (quando se tira prints, por exemplo, a imagem é guardada num ficheiro .png) e é bastante chato ter que se estar a converter para .jpg para poder publicar aqui no fórum.


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 00:42)

tonítruo disse:


> Era possível adicionar suporte para imagens .png?
> Não imagino que seja difícil visto que praticamente todo o software atualizado suporta o formato.
> Seria bastante útil tendo em conta que é um formato de imagem cada vez mais comum (quando se tira prints, por exemplo, a imagem é guardada num ficheiro .png) e é bastante chato ter que se estar a converter para .jpg para poder publicar aqui no fórum.


Mas ao fazer os prints, em vez de guardar em .png pode guardar em .jpg. Pelo menos é o que faço no Windows 10, usando o Paint 3D.


----------



## tonítruo (22 Mar 2022 às 01:20)

LMMS disse:


> Mas ao fazer os prints, em vez de guardar em .png pode guardar em .jpg. Pelo menos é o que faço no Windows 10, usando o Paint 3D.


Sim, exagerei um pouco ao dizer "bastante chato" porque há várias ferramentas que tornam o processo trivial...
No linux, por exemplo, dá para, com um comando apenas, converter todas as imagens png para jpg numa pasta, sejam uma, dez ou mil imagens. Mas não deixaria de ser uma boa adição ao site tendo em conta que png neste momento é quase (se é que não seja já) o formato de imagem por defeito.


----------

